# Thread closed



## eschelon

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
*Thread closed*​


----------



## eschelon

*Thread closed*


----------



## eschelon

Thread closed


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Looking good. I wanna stay up to date with team synergy for sure. Thanks for the hard work and development









S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## orkillakilla

Shoot yeah! SynergyROM on the Vzw S3? Don't mind if I do. I've used Synergy ROMs on the tbolt and they were AWESOME! Downloading now!


----------



## cadams122593

YES!! Ran synergy when the incredible was around. One of the best sense roms ever imo. Cant wait to see further developement on this! (;


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Omg! It's a god send!


----------



## sid8911

kexec?


----------



## Smok3d

sid8911 said:


> kexec?


no, install through regular recovery..


----------



## lynneddington

Crazy good!!! Synergy, jellybomb, nova








sent from my synergized S3


----------



## Inkdaddy66

lynneddington said:


> Crazy good!!! Synergy, jellybomb, nova
> View attachment 29022
> 
> 
> sent from my synergized S3


jellybomb? Is that a theme?

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## JeremytheIndian

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
I loved trying out CM10 but it's a bit too buggy for daily use. Switching to non Kexec Recovery and flashing in few! Thanks! [/background]


----------



## mutualexcrement

When I boot out of Recovery it states, "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?" I have been saying no, should I be saying yes?


----------



## JKBane

First off thanks for adding to the GS3 support.
My only question at the moment is... 
None of my apps from the play store are automatically installing like usual.
Is this normal? Is there something I did wrong?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kisypher

Same here, CM10 is a cluster f#ck mess right now. This ROM runs great, everything works. Until CM10 is ready for primetime this'll do just fine. also can't believe I'm saying this, but i don't hate touchwiz.



JeremytheIndian said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
> I loved trying out CM10 but it's a bit too buggy for daily use. Switching to non Kexec Recovery and flashing in few! Thanks! [/background]


----------



## eschelon

mutualexcrement said:


> When I boot out of Recovery it states, "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?" I have been saying no, should I be saying yes?


We don't have a boot.img in this ROM so even if it tries it'll fail (not to mention the locked bootloader).

Hit no for now, it won't hurt anything. Which recovery are you using?


----------



## Debian Dog

can someone please confirm that PowerAmp or DoubleTwist works on this build please.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

kisypher said:


> Same here, CM10 is a cluster f#ck mess right now. This ROM runs great, everything works. Until CM10 is ready for primetime this'll do just fine. also can't believe I'm saying this, but i don't hate touchwiz.


I am impressed with how well CM10 is working considering it's Alpha state but i just need things to be a little more smooth. I just wish folders looked more like stock ICS in TouchWiz but I love the list view for apps in TW App Drawer


----------



## Fenrir

works flawlessly and transitions smoothly! i'm curious thou, anyway to make that age old microbes lwp come back? (the BRAVIA engine is amazing!)


----------



## dabiscake

Thanks for your work! Before I flash this though, can I ask if the S-features are still on here? I kind of like Sammy's "Motions" (SmartStay, Direct Call, etc..)...


----------



## TehPersian

Debian Dog said:


> can someone please confirm that PowerAmp or DoubleTwist works on this build please.


I can confirm that PowerAmp does not work. It has the same issue as NoSympathy's base build. Any word on if a fix is in the works? Other than that great ROM and I appreciate all of the hard work.


----------



## Debian Dog

TehPersian said:


> I can confirm that PowerAmp does not work. It has the same issue as NoSympathy's base build. Any word on if a fix is in the works? Other than that great ROM and I appreciate all of the hard work.


Yep must be the base







Thanks!


----------



## MFD00M

JeremytheIndian said:


> I am impressed with how well CM10 is working considering it's Alpha state but i just need things to be a little more smooth. I just wish folders looked more like stock ICS in TouchWiz but I love the list view for apps in TW App Drawer


Try Nova or Apex launcher from the Play Store. They both have stock ICS folders, as well as a few other options. I prefer Nova. Both are highly customizable launchers. Makes TW a lot more bareable imo.


----------



## mapatton82

Debian Dog said:


> Yep must be the base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Version 1.1 was release on the XDA thread that has a fix for Poweramp and some other fixes.


----------



## Curley

TehPersian said:


> I can confirm that PowerAmp does not work. It has the same issue as NoSympathy's base build. Any word on if a fix is in the works? Other than that great ROM and I appreciate all of the hard work.


He just released a fix with PowerAmp working and S Voice is now working as well is a V1.1

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792499

EDIT: DOH, you beat me to it.


----------



## Alix8821

Wat is the "XLoud Engines:... Loving ROM tho. Wouldn't go custom cause I liked TW features and MMS. but yu got em to work!


----------



## eschelon

v1.1 is up. Check OP for download links. Here is changelog:


Poweramp fixed (had to remove xloud engine for now since poweramp doesn't like it)
Voice search fixed
S voice works again (had to remove Google Now. We'll bring it back once Jelly Bean TTS is ported)
Ability to set Wifi transmit power. See Q&A
Launguage and input settings now only shows one "Google voice typing"
Apps updated
Ads blocked
MyVerizon is now deleteable (is that a word?)


----------



## JKBane

If I am on the first release...do I need to wipe before installing this new release?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## NxtGenCowboy

JKBane said:


> If I am on the first release...do I need to wipe before installing this new release?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


You dont have too but no guaranteeing that'll everything will work perfect


----------



## Inkdaddy66

NxtGenCowboy said:


> You dont have too but no guaranteeing that'll everything will work perfect


full wipe always recommended

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## JKBane

That's what I expected. Was wondering if anyone has tried yet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## buffster

Synergy Team, how great is that!!!!!!! Eternity and Airborne are my 2 favorite roms for the Tbolt. Stoked, just stoked to see this team work on the S_III. Your'e gonna love em._


----------



## jlokos

JKBane said:


> That's what I expected. Was wondering if anyone has tried yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I did a flashover on nosympathy's rom, after wiping cache and dalvik, Everything works fine and I didn't have to flash the stock exchange apk. Great work on this rom.


----------



## kisypher

I see people talking about power amp. What exactly is power amp?


----------



## JKBane

What does "BUA Not Found" mean?


----------



## DroidOnRoids

kisypher said:


> I see people talking about power amp. What exactly is power amp?


A very popular music player. Check it out in the Play Store. Worth the 5 dollars!


----------



## kisypher

Does it work with streaming audio? That's all I would really need it for, as all of my music is stored on the cloud. I have no music stored on my phone at all.



DroidOnRoids said:


> A very popular music player. Check it out in the Play Store. Worth the 5 dollars!


----------



## jlokos

eschelon said:


> We don't have a boot.img in this ROM so even if it tries it'll fail (not to mention the locked bootloader).
> 
> Hit no for now, it won't hurt anything. Which recovery are you using?


I get the same thing. I'm using CWM 6.0.0.8.


----------



## JKBane

Anyone else's apps not automatically downloading upon bootup from initial install of the rom?


----------



## eschelon

JKBane said:


> What does "BUA Not Found" mean?


It's a small bug with Backup Assistant. It should be fixed in the next release. Just dismiss the error for now, it won't hurt anything


----------



## bichigo

So far so good! Going to do a stress test on the battery later on after I charge it to 100% to see how it drains.

Thanks for an awesome and very responsive ROM!


----------



## Inkdaddy66

bichigo said:


> So far so good! Going to do a stress test on the battery later on after I charge it to 100% to see how it drains.
> 
> Thanks for an awesome and very responsive ROM!


how do you perform a stress test?

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Inkdaddy66 said:


> how do you perform a stress test?
> 
> S3nt from GalaxyS3


Probably just heavy usage. Playing games and Internet browsing I assume.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66

DroidOnRoids said:


> Probably just heavy usage. Playing games and Internet browsing I assume.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


oh OK. I tossed you a like for that one. I was assuming there was an app to perform the test. I was gonna ask what it was called. Lol

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## spazzxb

is it ok to just flash this from the kexex recovery. I know it works but does it cause any problems?


----------



## JKBane

I aint worried about backup assistant at all lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Inkdaddy66

JKBane said:


> I aint worried about backup assistant at all lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I don't know why people are. That's what your Google account is for.

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## h0twh3els

I keep getting "E: signature verification failed"

Rooted using root66.


----------



## jlokos

spazzxb said:


> is it ok to just flash this from the kexex recovery. I know it works but does it cause any problems?


Are you referring to CWM d2VZW recovery 6.0.1.0? if so, it works fine.


----------



## jasonxlee01

h0twh3els said:


> I keep getting "E: signature verification failed"
> 
> Rooted using root66.


Might be a bad download. Try to download the entire ROM again.


----------



## h0twh3els

jasonxlee01 said:


> Might be a bad download. Try to download the entire ROM again.


I did 3 times.....


----------



## Inkdaddy66

h0twh3els said:


> I did 3 times.....


are you downloading on a PC or on your phone? 
Have you checked the md5?

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## viper3two

Question on this ROM. I flashed 1.00 and it had the new Voice Search and the new Google Now, although the voice search was crashing, Now was working. I saw the 1.1 version out, I flashed it and now Voice Search is the old version and Google Now is gone. What happened?


----------



## mutelight

Absolutely fantastic ROM, I honestly could not be happier. Thank you all so much for this!


----------



## dvader

viper3two said:


> Question on this ROM. I flashed 1.00 and it had the new Voice Search and the new Google Now, although the voice search was crashing, Now was working. I saw the 1.1 version out, I flashed it and now Voice Search is the old version and Google Now is gone. What happened?


read the changelog in the op it explains what happened.


----------



## Inkdaddy66

mutelight said:


> Absolutely fantastic ROM, I honestly could not be happier. Thank you all so much for this!


THANK YOU! finally another comment on the rom. Opposed to a gripe or complaint.

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## Allareconnected

Love the ROM, thanks a million!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Is 1.0 required before flashing 1.1? Thanks again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metalcated

Nope you can just flash 1.1, there is no dependancy on 1.0

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Maxpower

Does instaling this ROM via CWM (or TWRP) increment the flash counter?

When going back to stock, is it as easy as booting up into ODIN and re-installing the stock ROM?

Thanks!


----------



## JCSIII79

Nice ROM and believe it or not,the battery life is better...53 minutes only lost 7 percent on very heavy use.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## JKBane

I've been very pleased with this ROM. Performs nice. Good work to the devs. I'm looking forward to progress.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## snowboardwcu

does the stock VPN client come with this? can anyone confirm that it or any others work?


----------



## ombracol

eschelon what changes to bluetooth were made if any??? Because what ever you guys did fixed my bluetooth conectivity issues i had with my car with previous roms and even stock rom...thanks again..hope a good oc kernel is released soon as well..
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Just to be sure. It doesnt matter what stock rooted img we sued to get root because flashing this rom in CWM recovery it will put what it was built off of right? Once wipe data, cache, dalvik cache and format system...correct?


----------



## Maekin

Beginner, first post ever. Also, First root + custom rom install ever.

-Successfully rooted
-downloaded this ROM from provided link to SD Card
-Used CWM to wipe everything. (including the advanced wipe options dvalik(spelling?) and battery)
-used CWM to install from zip
-Installed apparently correct, but I still have all of the original bloat, plus titanium backup and wifi tether.

Why is my bloat still here? (all samsung/verizon apps).

How can I confirm this installed correctly?


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Maekin said:


> Beginner, first post ever. Also, First root + custom rom install ever.
> 
> -Successfully rooted
> -downloaded this ROM from provided link to SD Card
> -Used CWM to wipe everything. (including the advanced wipe options dvalik(spelling?) and battery)
> -used CWM to install from zip
> -Installed apparently correct, but I still have all of the original bloat, plus titanium backup and wifi tether.
> 
> Why is my bloat still here? (all samsung/verizon apps).
> 
> How can I confirm this installed correctly?


go to settings...scroll down to about phone. That will list all device info.

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## Maekin

Inkdaddy66 said:


> go to settings...scroll down to about phone. That will list all device info.
> 
> S3nt from GalaxyS3


Build number shows SynergyROM v1.1. So it has installed correctly, but are all of these samsung+verizon apps/widgets still supposed to be here? Is there a step I've missed?


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Maekin said:


> Build number shows SynergyROM v1.1. So it has installed correctly, but are all of these samsung+verizon apps/widgets still supposed to be here? Is there a step I've missed?


I couldn't tell you cuz I haven't flashed this rom as of yet. But I'm sure the OP(first post from developer) will supply a listing of what's included in the flash.

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## DroidOnRoids

No, no extra bloatware should be in the rom. I would try re-downloading the rom and reflashing the rom with a Factory Reset and full cache wipe. You did do a full wipe, correct?


----------



## ombracol

Just noticed phone iant charging as quick as it has been wuth other rins

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goodtill

When I toggle the WIFI Hotspot in settings, is saids "checking subscriptions" and then give me the number to order the service.

Also my voicemail app dosn't work

Did I miss something??


----------



## jakealex2

Thanks Devs. This ROM is great. Just getting a handle on the Samsung device, coming from a Motorola DX, and this is awesome. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Maekin

DroidOnRoids said:


> No, no extra bloatware should be in the rom. I would try re-downloading the rom and reflashing the rom with a Factory Reset and full cache wipe. You did do a full wipe, correct?


Thank you for your response. Yes, I did a factory reset, a cache wipe, then under advanced i wiped the dvalik and battery stats. Then I installed the ROM from my SD Card. 3 times now, bloat is there everytime. Hmmm.

Using CWM 5.8


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Maekin said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I did a factory reset, a cache wipe, then under advanced i wiped the dvalik and battery stats. Then I installed the ROM from my SD Card. 3 times now, bloat is there everytime. Hmmm.
> 
> Using CWM 5.8


You're using CWM 5.8? Hmmm, that could be it. There's a CWM 6 out. Download it from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771398

Flash that recovery and then do another clean install of this rom again and see if the bloat is gone. If not gone, then I ran out of ideas haha


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

DroidOnRoids said:


> You're using CWM 5.8? Hmmm, that could be it. There's a CWM 6 out. Download it from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771398
> 
> Flash that recovery and then do another clean install of this rom again and see if the bloat is gone. If not gone, then I ran out of ideas haha


So I downloaded files the other day to root this thing. Checked my cwm and it's the 5.5.0.6 version. So by your comment of 6.0 I'm behind? I also have you ever renamed the nandroid backups and they actually work afterwards?


----------



## metalcated

CrazyGuyCD said:


> So I downloaded files the other day to root this thing. Checked my cwm and it's the 5.5.0.6 version. So by your comment of 6.0 I'm behind? I also have you ever renamed the nandroid backups and they actually work afterwards?


Yea they work after renaming them. Yes dd the newest version of cwm (6.0.1.0 I think?)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Maekin

DroidOnRoids said:


> You're using CWM 5.8? Hmmm, that could be it. There's a CWM 6 out. Download it from here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1771398
> 
> Flash that recovery and then do another clean install of this rom again and see if the bloat is gone. If not gone, then I ran out of ideas haha


Used CWM version 6. No luck. I get the BUA activity not found error like others, it says synergy in my "about phone". But I still have all the bloat.

Blah, thanks for trying

edit: The BUA Activity error I don't care about, I was mentioning it as an indicator that this ROM is installed correctly. (Because it is a known issue related to this rom).

Synergy 1.1 installed but all bloat is present. Any takers?


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Maekin said:


> Used CWM version 6. No luck. I get the BUA activity not found error like others, it says synergy in my "about phone". But I still have all the bloat.
> 
> Blah, thanks for trying
> 
> edit: The BUA Activity error I don't care about, I was mentioning it as an indicator that this ROM is installed correctly. (Because it is a known issue related to this rom).
> 
> Synergy 1.1 installed but all bloat is present. Any takers?


Are you downloading on your phone or using a PC? I asked a few pages back. Maybe it slipped through the cracks.

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## Maekin

My apologies. Used the EZ Recovery app to flash CWM 6 from Sd Card. Then rebootedi nto recovery, wiped everything, flashed from zip file on SD card. All work was done from phone except the original root via Odin discussed in a different thread


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Maekin said:


> My apologies. Used the EZ Recovery app to flash CWM 6 from Sd Card. Then rebootedi nto recovery, wiped everything, flashed from zip file on SD card. All work was done from phone except the original root via Odin discussed in a different thread


no worries. I just want to get to the bottom of the situation. Try downloading the rom on your PC. Then transfer it to your S3. Maybe that'll help. Did you...
1. Clear data and cache?
2. Clear cache?
3. Wipe dalvik cache?

The recovery I have flashed is from the rom manager app. I haven't had any problems with it.

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## Maekin

Inkdaddy66 said:


> no worries. I just want to get to the bottom of the situation. Try downloading the rom on your PC. Then transfer it to your S3. Maybe that'll help. Did you...
> 1. Clear data and cache?
> 2. Clear cache?
> 3. Wipe dalvik cache?
> 
> The recovery I have flashed is from the rom manager app. I haven't had any problems with it.
> 
> S3nt from GalaxyS3


Just used ROM Manager to flash CWM And install the new ROM (after moving to my phone from computer).

Exact same results, Synergy1.1 is installed but all bloat still present. I'm comfortable just giving up until a fool proof method comes along. I did all the wipes and followed the instructions... still bloat


----------



## diewson

What kinda bloatware? When I installed this, there were still yahoo news/finance.. samsung stuffs. I uninstalled probably like 20-30 things after installing this ROM with TiBu. I notice this ROM uses around 200more ram than Bean's v1 ROM, dont know if that matters, but overall everything works.
Minor thing i notice is the <1s delay whenever I select any options in Settings. I turned off animation scale both for windows and transition too.


----------



## ercDROID

Maekin said:


> Just used ROM Manager to flash CWM And install the new ROM (after moving to my phone from computer).
> 
> Exact same results, Synergy1.1 is installed but all bloat still present. I'm comfortable just giving up until a fool proof method comes along. I did all the wipes and followed the instructions... still bloat


Are you backing up all your apps through your Google account and then when you sign into your account after flashing a new Rom, are you restoring your apps through Google? I did it once before without realizing and wondered why all the bloat was there when I was using a stripped down Rom.


----------



## icewall

Not sure what bloat some are seeing. All I see is my Verizon and then all the Samsung apps like mobile hot spot and all the s-type apps plus all share. All of those would be Sammy apps and not bloat. At least I was under the impression that the Sammy apps weren't bloat.... maybe I'm wrong?

Btw, 4g speeds are just sick on this rom (using the latest radio/modem). Battery life is also crazy good! 1 hr of hard usage was less then 10% and overnight it uses just 2% when idle for around 7 hours.

Very nice rom.


----------



## ombracol

Drleted


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Awesome work and I love it. Smooth and purdy. Glad to see wifi notification gone and I can't wait to see some themes. I'd like to get the stock SamsungClock back so I think I'll pull it from a stock image. Would anyone here want me to post the .apk when I get it?

edit: Hmm I guess what we have is the stock clock. For some reason I remember a clock widget that looked different... Was that JB? Hmm oh well.


----------



## johndoe86x

So I just flashed this rom using CWM Touch from the EZ Recovery App, did a factory reset, wiped cache/dalvik, formatted the system, and this rom starts off no problems, but then it just hangs at random places. Launching an app takes well over 10 seconds, as does unlocking the screen (if I don't have to do a battery pull). Any suggestions?

Edit: Yanked the battery, and everything seems to be going ok so far... this has happened to me on Beans and even stock rooted as well. Btw, anyone used invisiblek's kernel with this?


----------



## Chakra

Guys this rom doesnt need a kexec recovery to install, its a stock modded touchwiz rom so you can use a non kexec TWRP or CWM and it wont cause any sissues.


----------



## mapatton82

johndoe86x said:


> Btw, anyone used invisiblek's kernel with this?


I am using Imoseyon's Lean Kernel with this ROM and it is super smooth!!


----------



## troyzero

I only saw one other person mention this Rom being laggy, I have had issues with everything being slow. I don't have any apps that I wasn't running when stock rooted, and I haven't even got all of those back on yet. But it is really slow. The screen is slow to react to touch and doesn't scroll for nothing, and even the keyboard is super laggy. 
I am hoping that there is something I am doing that is causing it, or something I can do to speed things up.
I have restarted it, it seemed to move better after that, but has slowed down again since. I had no issues installing and everything went really well.


----------



## JD3206

First off let me say thanks for putting this awesome rom togethere, I love the fact that I can ditch the Verizon Bloat less than a week after I bought the phone and pick up some cool features to go with it so soon.

I'm not sure if you guys are accepting or working on requests, but I would love to see something like the 15 toggle status bar mod which includes a brightness slider that is included with the JellyBomb theme.

I did flash the Jellybomb theme but had issues (had some Sprint apps that were installled) with Data speed among other things. Don't get me wrong, I loved the status bar mods but the fact that it broke some basic features didn't work for me.

Thanks again for you hard work,

~JD


----------



## Curley

troyzero said:


> I only saw one other person mention this Rom being laggy, I have had issues with everything being slow. I don't have any apps that I wasn't running when stock rooted, and I haven't even got all of those back on yet. But it is really slow. The screen is slow to react to touch and doesn't scroll for nothing, and even the keyboard is super laggy.
> I am hoping that there is something I am doing that is causing it, or something I can do to speed things up.
> I have restarted it, it seemed to move better after that, but has slowed down again since. I had no issues installing and everything went really well.


make sure you are not in battery saving mode. I noticed that before. Also, if you are running another launcher, I noticed on other ROMS that if you run TW launcher then go back to your other launcher, it speeds it up again. Not sure if that will help.


----------



## Alix8821

mapatton82 said:


> I am using Imoseyon's Lean Kernel with this ROM and it is super smooth!!


Lean Kernel works on VZW GSIII ??? Where'd yu get it? Loved LEAN... and Francos


----------



## Chakra

Alix8821 said:


> Lean Kernel works on VZW GSIII ??? Where'd yu get it? Loved LEAN... and Francos


Go to post #79
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30247-vzw-teaser-for-imoseyon-lean-kernel/page__st__70


----------



## mapatton82

Chakra said:


> Go to post #79
> http://rootzwiki.com...el/page__st__70


That post was for a kernel for CM10

Post 67 on the same thread is the latest kernel for stock. It's all organized because it's not an official release, but it works great!!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30247-vzw-teaser-for-imoseyon-lean-kernel/page__st__60


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

So far it's been a lot better than the stock rom for battery life. However cell standby Is 37% which is exceptionally higher than others I've flashed.

It flows like butter too. I love it! thanks guys.


----------



## zakth

Running LKboot6.img with this also, it's butter smooth. If you want to try it out head over to http://rootzwiki.com...on-lean-kernel/ and read all the information. There are a number of pages and reading all of them will be of a big help. I think the OP links to boot5 but somewhere in there you can find boot6. There is also one for CM so make sure you read everything so that you know what you're getting.

Edit: Here is a dropbox for lkboot6.img

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/93207969/lkboot6.img


----------



## troyzero

Curley said:


> make sure you are not in battery saving mode. I noticed that before. Also, if you are running another launcher, I noticed on other ROMS that if you run TW launcher then go back to your other launcher, it speeds it up again. Not sure if that will help.


Thanks a bunch I will try that out
And ya, on apex as soon as I got the phone tw launcher is awful to me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troyzero

CrazyGuyCD said:


> So far it's been a lot better than the stock rom for battery life. However cell standby Is 37% which is exceptionally higher than others I've flashed.
> 
> It flows like butter too. I love it! thanks guys.


I may be mistaken but I could have sworn that was a known bug in the stock software from Samsung, but don't quote me on that. Supposedly it just shows incorrectly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zakth

When looking at cell standby the important thing is the time without a signal. If that is fairly low then you can ignore the percentage shown. However if you have a great deal of time without a signal it could be a coverage issue.


----------



## dvader

@eschelon is it possible add auto UMS mode this rom?
it is script based

Edit: or i guess investigate & add this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1711009


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Okay question of the century...this ROM or Beans?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Okay question of the century...this ROM or Beans?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I would say this one seeing as they are both from the same base, and PowerAMP works. Which for me was a dealbreaker on Beans.


----------



## Curley

troyzero said:


> Thanks a bunch I will try that out
> And ya, on apex as soon as I got the phone tw launcher is awful to me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I nixed TW, but when I saw this laggy issue, I started freezing it in TIBU and it starts to lag, I defrost, launch it, then launch Nova again and the phone works fine.


----------



## JCSIII79

I just flashed 1.1 and now I'm stuck in a boot loop (Samsung Galaxy S III) ....and I wiped data,cache,davilik

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids

JCSIII79 said:


> I just flashed 1.1 and now I'm stuck in a boot loop (Samsung Galaxy S III) ....and I wiped data,cache,davilik
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Bad download?


----------



## Bill3508

johndoe86x said:


> I would say this one seeing as they are both from the same base, and PowerAMP works. Which for me was a dealbreaker on Beans.


I was actually having some high picthed audio issues with this rom so I had to revert to Beans.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikehoffy00

Chakra said:


> Guys this rom doesnt need a kexec recovery to install, its a stock modded touchwiz rom so you can use a non kexec TWRP or CWM and it wont cause any sissues.


I thought Kexec was the only way to flash right now. Since you say it isn't, which CWM recovery do you recommend? Can you point me to a post with instructions? Has anyone confirmed whether this will trip the flash counter?


----------



## Chakra

kexec is the only way to flash a custom rom. This is a slightly modified stock touchwiz rom just like Beans R2 rom. SO it wont trip the counter because its stock firmware. I like TWRP downloaded from goomanager, but you can use any recovery you want.

My flash counter is still at 0, however triangle away on the play market is confirmed as reseting the flash counter on Verizon GS3 anyway... 

Damn Mike, one post and ten rep.... Howd you do that?


----------



## JCSIII79

DroidOnRoids said:


> Bad download?


It flashes alot faster than 1.0 so I'm assuming that's not good? Is there a good download anywhere?


----------



## mutelight

JCSIII79 said:


> It flashes alot faster than 1.0 so I'm assuming that's not good? Is there a good download anywhere?


I downloaded it from the link in the OP and have had no issues.

Try checking the MD5 with a tool like this: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/File-Management/MD5-Checker.shtml

You run the tool and select your download and the MD5 check is: 7f98ef3cb71b1f6b42a4b4368a27183f


----------



## JCSIII79

mutelight said:


> I downloaded it from the link in the OP and have had no issues.
> 
> Try checking the MD5 with a tool like this: http://www.softpedia...5-Checker.shtml
> 
> You run the tool and select your download and the MD5 check is: 7f98ef3cb71b1f6b42a4b4368a27183f


doesn't match....is there a way to change it?


----------



## mikehoffy00

Chakra said:


> Damn Mike, one post and ten rep.... Howd you do that?


Yeah, I was wondering that myself. Maybe you get mad rep for lurking the hell out of the Fascinate forums for a year and a half....


----------



## mutelight

JCSIII79 said:


> doesn't match....is there a way to change it?


If it doesn't match it means there is something wrong with your download. (i.e. corrupt)

Maybe try a different browser to download the file?


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Change log on v1.2?


----------



## eschelon

*v1.2 - FULL WIPE REQUIRED*

Changelog:
Enabled in-call recording (It's illegal in most places to record someone without telling them. We at SynergyROM are not responsible for mis-use of this feature) - Thanks to wanam and sanpaco
Jelly Bean animations added (Thanks to hikarugo and BeansTown106)
Location crosshair gone (ginormous thanks to our newest team member, freeza







)
Battery full notification gone (freeza again)
Power saver toggle added back in
Fix 7zip
Removed more bloat
Added wireshark support, powertop, htop, vim, and nano







See Q&A in post #2
Download here: http://www.androidfi....ergy_VZW/roms/

In regards to the BUA error, it's just crashing because it's looking for some Backup Assistant files that we deleted during the debloat. Verizon has this abomination scattered everywhere so we'll have to find a balance between debloat and the error.

For the time being, just dismiss it. It won;t hurt anything. Just know that we do know about it and are looking for a way around it


----------



## Jaben2

Just in case he did confirm on XDA that 1.2 requires a full wipe.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

I'm sacking down battery life and the back side of the phone on the lower half (section) getting fairly warm. Didn't have this until I came here. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## ombracol

CrazyGuyCD said:


> I'm sacking down battery life and the back side of the phone on the lower half (section) getting fairly warm. Didn't have this until I came here. Any thoughts or ideas?


My phone get hot when downloading espicially when torrenting from my phone i believe its the 4g chip getting warm check task manager see whats running...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

ombracol said:


> My phone get hot when downloading espicially when torrenting from my phone i believe its the 4g chip getting warm check task manager see whats running...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I'm just holding it in my hand. :-(


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Someone have any idea of how to remove the am/pm from the statusbar clock?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Someone have any idea of how to remove the am/pm from the statusbar clock?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yeah, you could flash this ICS theme http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766389 or Jelly Bean theme http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1782554 to get rid of them lol These are high quality and complete themes that I recommend with this rom.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

DroidOnRoids said:


> Yeah, you could flash this ICS theme http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766389 or Jelly Bean theme http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1782554 to get rid of them lol These are high quality and complete themes that I recommend with this rom.


Oh so no just disabling? Dang. I kinda like stock touchwiz... *cowers in corner*

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Oh so no just disabling? Dang. I kinda like stock touchwiz... *cowers in corner*
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Nah no disabling as of yet, unfortunately. D:


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

DroidOnRoids said:


> Nah no disabling as of yet, unfortunately. D:


Aw okay well thanks anyways!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nght12

By full wipe do you mean factory reset from CWM or wipe of data, cache and dalvik? Sorry, this is my first time rooting a phone, played around with the Touchpad and Nook Color, but creeping around a locked bootloader is new to me.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Nght12 said:


> By full wipe do you mean factory reset from CWM or wipe of data, cache and dalvik? Sorry, this is my first time rooting a phone, played around with the Touchpad and Nook Color, but creeping around a locked bootloader is new to me.


Wipe all for good measure

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Nght12 said:


> By full wipe do you mean factory reset from CWM or wipe of data, cache and dalvik? Sorry, this is my first time rooting a phone, played around with the Touchpad and Nook Color, but creeping around a locked bootloader is new to me.


make sure you wipe in clockwork not the stock android recovery. Just covering both bases here.

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## Air2thethron3

DroidOnRoids said:


> Yeah, you could flash this ICS theme http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1766389 or Jelly Bean theme http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1782554 to get rid of them lol These are high quality and complete themes that I recommend with this rom.


so if we are running this rom we can flash any of these themes ?


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Air2thethron3 said:


> so if we are running this rom we can flash any of these themes ?


Yes, since this rom is deodexed, you can flash those themes with it


----------



## Nght12

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Wipe all for good measure
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


So not factory reset. I'm using cwm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Nght12 said:


> So not factory reset. I'm using cwm
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Data/factory reset, cache, and dalvik cache wipe means to wipe all. And CWM or TWRP does both so it wouldn't matter which recovery you are on.


----------



## Air2thethron3

DroidOnRoids said:


> Yes, since this rom is deodexed, you can flash those themes with it


thx my dude


----------



## Nght12

DroidOnRoids said:


> Data/factory reset, cache, and dalvik cache wipe means to wipe all. And CWM or TWRP does both so it wouldn't matter which recovery you are on.


Thanks, I just needed a solid answer. I know CWM does all I just wanted to make sure what "All" meant. Does that mean Ill have to go through activation again?


----------



## erept0r

Author will probably hate this, but I dirty flashed from 1.1 and all was fine for me.


----------



## Inous

Out of curiousity, where is the sony bravia app? If its not an app then where can I find the settings so I can mess with it?


----------



## snowboardwcu

erept0r said:


> Author will probably hate this, but I dirty flashed from 1.1 and all was fine for me.


same here


----------



## Air2thethron3

whats a dirty flash ?


----------



## Inkdaddy66

Air2thethron3 said:


> whats a dirty flash ?


when you don't shower and decide to flash a rom.

J/k. I had to take that one. Its when you flash without wiping data and cache. Its not recommended

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## zakth

Developers frown upon dirty flashing because it can make identifying and fixing bugs more difficult. It's up to the user but if you do encounter bugs you should do a clean install and try to reproduce the problem instead of complaining on forums that the Rom is buggy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kisypher

I have to say, the more I run this Rom the more I like it. Never thought I'd see the day that I'd prefer a stock ROM over AOKP or CM. Granted, CM10 will get better with each release, but right now Synergy runs laps around anything else out there. Nice work team Synergy!


----------



## Brian G

I just flashed this ROM, and now my MMS can't attach jpegs because it says "File type unsupported"

These are pictures taken using the MMS application, attach>Take picture. I also tried attaching it normally, attach>gallery and it still said the same thing. I through Go SMS on real quick and that attached and sent the same pictures fine. :-/

Any ideas?


----------



## Nght12

Brian G said:


> I just flashed this ROM, and now my MMS can't attach jpegs because it says "File type unsupported"
> 
> These are pictures taken using the MMS application, attach>Take picture. I also tried attaching it normally, attach>gallery and it still said the same thing. I through Go SMS on real quick and that attached and sent the same pictures fine. :-/
> 
> Any ideas?


MMS being broken is a known issue. What version did you install?


----------



## flip

Wow loving this rom is running flawless, I was trying to test call recording but I couldn't find it how do I enable it I was trying to call my wife's phone with her to test it but I couldn't find it does anyone know how to find it, thanx

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G

Nght12 said:


> MMS being broken is a known issue. What version did you install?


The current one, v1.2

I did try searching this thread, has no one mentioned it here or am I just blind?? lol

Is there any workaround that doesn't involve me having Go SMS installed? or any other sms app for that matter. I like the touchwiz one.


----------



## Nght12

Brian G said:


> The current one, v1.2
> 
> I did try searching this thread, has no one mentioned it here or am I just blind?? lol
> 
> Is there any workaround that doesn't involve me having Go SMS installed? or any other sms app for that matter. I like the touchwiz one.


Besides that try wiping data and cache in the app, if it still does it try rebooting phone, and if that doesn't re-download and flash again.


----------



## DroidmanDan

Brian G said:


> The current one, v1.2
> 
> I did try searching this thread, has no one mentioned it here or am I just blind?? lol
> 
> Is there any workaround that doesn't involve me having Go SMS installed? or any other sms app for that matter. I like the touchwiz one.


I went into app manager and cleared data in the stock messaging app and so far it has fixed the problem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht

DroidmanDan said:


> I went into app manager and cleared data in the stock messaging app and so far it has fixed the problem.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not on this rom, but i had the same problem on stock. I called VZW Support, and they said it was something to do with my network settings on their end.


----------



## BigJermZ

for MMS > I noticed the issue on stock aswell, if I dont add text to the message it works but when I add text its 50-50.


----------



## goldsmitht

regarding the MMS and WIFI issue (which has been reported to Samsung). while i am on WIFI i wasn't able to send MMS. It would just state "sending" and never go through

i went into settings because i saw on another forum that someone had reported their APN setting wasn't set for LTE. I went into system settings:
settings>more settings>mobile networks>access Point Names

i noticed mine wasn't set for LTE but was set on EHRPD - Verizon Internet and that LTE wasn't clicked. I switched to the "LTE" setting, went back out, turned on WIFI and successfully sent a MMS while on WIFI. I noticed that while it was sending that my 4G turned on while it was going out.

not sure what this does, but seems to connect to 4G better.

also saw this: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1788313 talks about flashing a different radio without being rooted. Not being more than a NOOB on Steroids, i'm hesitant and not sure how this works (thought you had to be rooted to change modems / radios?) but if anyone has any advice on this would love to get better signal strength.


----------



## mapatton82

goldsmitht said:


> regarding the MMS and WIFI issue (which has been reported to Samsung). while i am on WIFI i wasn't able to send MMS. It would just state "sending" and never go through
> 
> i went into settings because i saw on another forum that someone had reported their APN setting wasn't set for LTE. I went into system settings:
> settings>more settings>mobile networks>access Point Names
> 
> i noticed mine wasn't set for LTE but was set on EHRPD - Verizon Internet and that LTE wasn't clicked. I switched to the "LTE" setting, went back out, turned on WIFI and successfully sent a MMS while on WIFI. I noticed that while it was sending that my 4G turned on while it was going out.
> 
> not sure what this does, but seems to connect to 4G better.
> 
> also saw this: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1788313 talks about flashing a different radio without being rooted. Not being more than a NOOB on Steroids, i'm hesitant and not sure how this works (thought you had to be rooted to change modems / radios?) but if anyone has any advice on this would love to get better signal strength.
> 
> switched these


Interesting thread, basically it a guide for updating the baseband that came with updated SGS3 from Verizon. I will need to read the entire thread to see if better reception is gained by doing this.

As you indicated I don't think root is required when doing this through Odin, it would be if it was a flashable zip through CWM.


----------



## erept0r

By changing from EHRPD to LTE you are forcing your cell phone to specifically use LTE towers, EHRPD allows your phone to relay LTE packets of CDMA towers, so if you are in an area with great LTE coverage you would be fine. If your coverage is spotty you'll want to leave EHRPD alone.

I've noticed that my MMS messages don't send only when I'm at the fringe of a wireless network and the phone can't decide which it wants to use. Annoying, but with the toggles I can just turn off wifi easy peasy.



goldsmitht said:


> regarding the MMS and WIFI issue (which has been reported to Samsung). while i am on WIFI i wasn't able to send MMS. It would just state "sending" and never go through
> 
> i went into settings because i saw on another forum that someone had reported their APN setting wasn't set for LTE. I went into system settings:
> settings>more settings>mobile networks>access Point Names
> 
> i noticed mine wasn't set for LTE but was set on EHRPD - Verizon Internet and that LTE wasn't clicked. I switched to the "LTE" setting, went back out, turned on WIFI and successfully sent a MMS while on WIFI. I noticed that while it was sending that my 4G turned on while it was going out.
> 
> not sure what this does, but seems to connect to 4G better.
> 
> also saw this: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1788313 talks about flashing a different radio without being rooted. Not being more than a NOOB on Steroids, i'm hesitant and not sure how this works (thought you had to be rooted to change modems / radios?) but if anyone has any advice on this would love to get better signal strength.


----------



## Brian G

It wasn't that they wouldn't send for me, they wouldn't even attach. Of course now it seems to be working and I didn't change anything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porkshanker

Thank you for this work you all have done. For me the ROM works great and I have not seen any issues so far.


----------



## kingdroid

Has any1 been having issues with Gmail sending attachments frm extsd??.. When I send an email wit a document attached the recipient doesn't recieve it I have 2 copy the doc 2 my internal sd so it attaches properly.. Thanx for any help..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakra

Love this rom with Imo's kernel... His latest works great with Synergy.


----------



## pelotudo

cache/dalvik only wipe okay going from 1.1-->1.2?


----------



## akiles

I flashed those radios because I thought those were new radios to be applied with those under version *I535VRLG1.*
After the flash, I realized the baseband was the same version. Somehow, my connectivity got worse. I did this on a stock-rooted phone.
It's not really bad, but I used to have solid 4g and now the phone is constantly switching to 3g. Not a big deal -it comes back after a few minutes.



goldsmitht said:


> also saw this: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1788313 talks about flashing a different radio without being rooted. Not being more than a NOOB on Steroids, i'm hesitant and not sure how this works (thought you had to be rooted to change modems / radios?) but if anyone has any advice on this would love to get better signal strength.


----------



## rldev

I'm having problems with bluetooth audio, occasional lockups and a software like Rdio performing fairly poorly. Maybe I will try a different kernel. Other than that it is working very well.


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Guys, check out the Dark Horse Theme specifically for Synergy Rom 1.2! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797233


----------



## Inkdaddy66

DroidOnRoids said:


> Guys, check out the Dark Horse Theme specifically for Synergy Rom 1.2! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797233


uh oh. I may have to flash this. Finally someone spittin themes for the S3

S3nt from GalaxyS3


----------



## travisgmyers

From what I have heard, it generally works fine. If you have any glitches at all, I'd re-flash and wipe everything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jinxerfelix

Is anyone else having problems with the call record button superimposing itself on the call swap button? Whenever I put someone on hold I am unable switch back.


----------



## jhssal

Thanks for the fantastic rom. Everything seems good and runs smooth except one... My phone screen isn't going to sleep some reason. I set the timeout at 15 sec. So it dimmed but doesn't sleep. I flashed this on root66 and did full wipe... Any suggestions?


----------



## ombracol

You either have the stay awake option on when plugged to ysb ..or the stay awaje feature that doesnt sleep if ut detects your face

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sethdoy

Do I have to configure something for the "Be gone ongoing WiFi connect notification. Nobody likes you. (Won't take effect until after first reboot)" to take place? I seem to still be getting asked to connect......tia


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Sethdoy said:


> Do I have to configure something for the "Be gone ongoing WiFi connect notification. Nobody likes you. (Won't take effect until after first reboot)" to take place? I seem to still be getting asked to connect......tia


What you're talking about is a totally different thing than what the OP says...don't worry I did the same exact thing. I will edit this post with the link to the thread to get rid of it

Edit: here ya go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1770622
[HACK] Remove WiFi reminder

Sent from my Synergized VZW S3 with the RootzWiki app!


----------



## Rick2179

When I go to install this ROM from recovery under unzip from sd card, all that shows is the phone's files, it dose not show the sd cards content. I am using ROM manager. Any ideas on why I cant see the sd card in recovery? 
Thanks


----------



## flip

DroidOnRoids said:


> Guys, check out the Dark Horse Theme specifically for Synergy Rom 1.2! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1797233


Droid that theme looks siiiick...im gonna give it a shot, does anybody knows how to get the voice recording to work

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flip

Inkdaddy66 said:


> uh oh. I may have to flash this. Finally someone spittin themes for the S3
> 
> S3nt from GalaxyS3


I remember when i had my og evo dark horse was the shit back then to

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waldo

flip said:


> Droid that theme looks siiiick...im gonna give it a shot, does anybody knows how to get the voice recording to work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I just press the record button on the dial pad when I am in a call and it seems to work fine. The recordings are saved in the voice recorder that install with the rom. Maybe you need to open up voice recorder first and make sure that is working.


----------



## jlokos

Inkdaddy66 said:


> uh oh. I may have to flash this. Finally someone spittin themes for the S3
> 
> S3nt from GalaxyS3


I flashed this over 1.2 and I couldn't get the rom to boot. I had to pull the battery and do a restore.


----------



## jlokos

Rick2179 said:


> When I go to install this ROM from recovery under unzip from sd card, all that shows is the phone's files, it dose not show the sd cards content. I am using ROM manager. Any ideas on why I cant see the sd card in recovery?
> Thanks


I don't think the recovery from rom manager has the ext-sd options. DL EZ recovery from the store or the other thread and flash the touch recovery. It has options for the ext-sd card.


----------



## flip

Waldo said:


> I just press the record button on the dial pad when I am in a call and it seems to work fine. The recordings are saved in the voice recorder that install with the rom. Maybe you need to open up voice recorder first and make sure that is working.


Thanx waldo that worked...this whole time and i didnt even see that record button on the dial pad, lol thanx

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keving

I keep getting an error message while in the bowser, com. Google. Process. Gapps has stopped.

Can I flash the newest ics gapps and fix that?


----------



## greenlantan

Loving this ROM. Smooth and never had a single problem. Thanks babe


----------



## Brian G

Not sure if this would be a feature of the ROM or if it would be the launcher but would it be possible to make it so you could put widgets in the dock bar? More specifically I'm thinking music controls. I'm running Nova launcher and have the three dock bars(Swype side to side to change them) and it would be nice to have one of them be the widget for tune in.

Loving the app otherwise, seems bug free so far for me too which is definitely a bonus.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maxpower

Thanks for the ROM!

I had two strange things happen though that I need to get figured out before I install the next update to this ROM.

1) I did a back up with Titanium before I did the factory reset. After the ROM was installed, I ran Titanium and it says there are 161 backups but when I go to restore, it says there are only 3. I have never seen this before but this is my first ROM for SG3 where I am coming from a factory reset. How do I restore my backups?

2) Since Titanium did not work, I tried to restore apps through the Play Store but its as if, Play Store forgot what was installed on my phone. I had to go to the web interface and go through my library and send the apps to my phone that way.

It has taken me hours to get everything installed, passwords retyped, etc...

I would like to figure this out otherwise it is too painful to update ROMs lol

Any ideas on what these problems are and how to solve them?

Thanks


----------



## jlmr

Maxpower said:


> Thanks for the ROM!
> 
> I had two strange things happen though that I need to get figured out before I install the next update to this ROM.
> 
> 1) I did a back up with Titanium before I did the factory reset. After the ROM was installed, I ran Titanium and it says there are 161 backups but when I go to restore, it says there are only 3. I have never seen this before but this is my first ROM for SG3 where I am coming from a factory reset. How do I restore my backups?
> 
> 2) Since Titanium did not work, I tried to restore apps through the Play Store but its as if, Play Store forgot what was installed on my phone. I had to go to the web interface and go through my library and send the apps to my phone that way.
> 
> It has taken me hours to get everything installed, passwords retyped, etc...
> 
> I would like to figure this out otherwise it is too painful to update ROMs lol
> 
> Any ideas on what these problems are and how to solve them?
> 
> Thanks


Were did you first backup with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Titanium store the files? internal or external sdcard?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] You may have to go into preferences and set were your backup is.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also you can use the Auto-sync Titanium setting, so it will keep all your settings after a reset.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Use the detect files under the backup folder location to find your backed up files [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------



## PhantomGamers

I'm running this ROM right now but my phone reconnects the USB when I put it into sleep mode or wake it up.
Anyone else having this issue? I didn't have this problem on CM10.
Is this a setting somewhere?


----------



## eschelon

*v1.3 - FULL WIPE REQUIRED*, Sorry guys, too many changes with this build. I promise the next one won't require a wipe.

Changelog:

4x5 Homescreens 
Up to 9 homescreens now (set 5 by default, add more if you want em)
Fugly green in the notification bar replaced with ICS blue (thanks all of Team Synergy and to irtehun, this one was truly a team effort)
Added wallpaper scrolling
Maxed out 4G and WiFi speed tweaks (although Samsung already had these values set pretty high by default)
Our very own TrevE's force enable reuse/recycle/scaling and decrease timeout scripting added
I/O scheduler tweaks for internal storage
Apps updated
More ads blocked
Misc bug fixes
Download here: http://www.androidfi...S3/Verizon/RLS/


----------



## Maxpower

jlmr said:


> Were did you first backup with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Titanium store the files? internal or external sdcard?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] You may have to go into preferences and set were your backup is.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also you can use the Auto-sync Titanium setting, so it will keep all your settings after a reset.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Use the detect files under the backup folder location to find your backed up files [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


Thank you for responding

Titanium backed up the files to /mnt/sdcard/TitaniumBackup. I can see all 161 files there. I did a detect and it finds the backups in the same place. However, when I go to batch restore, it does not show any backups to restore.

As I have manually re-installed from the market (the market won't automatically install either), I am able to restore data from Titanium. They are shown as crossed out but once the app is restored through the market, they are no longer crossed out.

The Auto-sync TB settings is on now. It was on my default. I don't know what it was before the backup. I will make sure it is on before I do a backup next time.

After spending hours getting my phone back, I see that there is a new update lol

BTW When the phone booted, it said there was a new ID. Should I keep the old one or get a new one? I kept the old one but could that be the problem? I have never seen this behavior with the market or TB with my DX and I reflashed many times. I love my SG3, don't get me wrong. And I will keep trying new ROMs, just wish it was easier. 

Thanks again for the help.

-- Update-- I installed the new 1.3 version of the ROM and the same thing happened with TB. Before FLASHing a new ROM, TB says there are backups to restore but once on the other side, no backups to restore. However, this time, the market was updating. I also installed ROM Toolbox Pro and used it to backup. It restored fine, albeit very slowly. At least I was able to get my phone up in 15 minutes or so and not hours. I sent a TB support request, we'll see what they say


----------



## Brian G

eschelon said:


> *v1.3 - FULL WIPE REQUIRED*, Sorry guys, too many changes with this build. I promise the next one won't require a wipe.
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> 4x5 Homescreens
> Up to 9 homescreens now (set 5 by default, add more if you want em)
> Fugly green in the notification bar replaced with ICS blue (thanks all of Team Synergy and to irtehun, this one was truly a team effort)
> Added wallpaper scrolling
> Maxed out 4G and WiFi speed tweaks (although Samsung already had these values set pretty high by default)
> Our very own TrevE's force enable reuse/recycle/scaling and decrease timeout scripting added
> I/O scheduler tweaks for internal storage
> Apps updated
> More ads blocked
> Misc bug fixes
> Download here: http://www.androidfi...S3/Verizon/RLS/


Thank you! Downloading now 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maekin

Hello. Enjoying Synergy 1.2. However, I did a full wipe and tried 1.3 two times. Both times, when I opened up the Google Play, everything appeared normal and I could browse, but when I attempted to do a manual search on google play (i.e. type in what I'm looking for) it doesn't bring up the keyboard. It also doesn't allow you to voice search. It freezes. Not sure if this is my fault somehow or whatever, I'm new to all this.


----------



## flip

I'm loving the Rom but one small issue I have is that ever since I flashed the Rom I don't have no more strong 4g...I don't even see it come on anymore, yes I download the phone info app and is under LTE/CDMA/Evdo and still no 4g...am I doing something wrong

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alix8821

LOVING Rom... But 1.3 and the new wallpaper scrolling leaves black bars on wallaper. Not a Good Look.... Besides that, loving the ICS Blue theming. Great Work


----------



## adam

Alix8821 said:


> LOVING Rom... But 1.3 and the new wallpaper scrolling leaves black bars on wallaper. Not a Good Look.... Besides that, loving the ICS Blue theming. Great Work


i'm also getting a clock FC when trying to using the "go to my files" option when selecting an different alarm sound.


----------



## racer38

Alix8821 said:


> LOVING Rom... But 1.3 and the new wallpaper scrolling leaves black bars on wallaper. Not a Good Look.... Besides that, loving the ICS Blue theming. Great Work


Same here, tried a couple of different wall papers, but you still have to crop them and its the old crop screen. I know CM10 has the scrollable wallpapers but the crop screen is much different.


----------



## kingdroid

Is this rom good 4 a daily driver??..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maxpower

It's my daily driver


----------



## kingdroid

Maxpower said:


> It's my daily driver


I'm yet 2 root n rom my fone but a lil iffy on everything.. Everything was ez 4 me on my dx but now I'm 2 worried 2 mess wit this lol..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maxpower

I was the same way. I knew what I was doing on my DX but when I got the SG3 I felt like there was a lot to learn. But really, it is easy. Just read the OP several times.

I started with ODIN mode to get a rooted stock ROM. I used adb to push a recovery image but the EZ Recovery (in the play store) makes it even easier. From there, I flashed this ROM just like I did on the DX.


----------



## kingdroid

Maxpower said:


> I was the same way. I knew what I was doing on my DX but when I got the SG3 I felt like there was a lot to learn. But really, it is easy. Just read the OP several times.
> 
> I started with ODIN mode to get a rooted stock ROM. I used adb to push a recovery image but the EZ Recovery (in the play store) makes it even easier. From there, I flashed this ROM just like I did on the DX.


yeah this fine seems sooo much more complex my dx was a str8 shooter.. I have all the files and even got the ez recovery app jus been scared.. Also in the app it has sumthing abt kernels n im new 2 all tht so I got even more discouraged...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G

kingdroid said:


> I'm yet 2 root n rom my fone but a lil iffy on everything.. Everything was ez 4 me on my dx but now I'm 2 worried 2 mess wit this lol..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I too came from a DX where I was very comfortable, check this guide out.., It spells everything out, step by step, which is very similar to the DX anyways.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709

Also, is anyone else having issues with Gmail not syncing properly? I have to open the application and make it sync even though gmail is checked under syncing options in account settings.


----------



## OmidoStyle

Just wanted to comment that this ROM is great. Looking forward for future development! Great work guys!


----------



## kingdroid

Brian G said:


> I too came from a DX where I was very comfortable, check this guide out.., It spells everything out, step by step, which is very similar to the DX anyways.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709
> 
> Also, is anyone else having issues with Gmail not syncing properly? I have to open the application and make it sync even though gmail is checked under syncing options in account settings.


thanx man thts a great help...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

I was wondering if any1 has unrooted their fone here??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlmr

racer38 said:


> Same here, tried a couple of different wall papers, but you still have to crop them and its the old crop screen. I know CM10 has the scrollable wallpapers but the crop screen is much different.


They made a fix for the scrolling wallpaper just flash and works great now.
Never did see the use of scroll-able wallpaper

the op here and go to mods section
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792499

sorry in the themes / tweaks / add-ons


----------



## jlmr

kingdroid said:


> Is this rom good 4 a daily driver??..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It's a stock Rom. Why would it not be a good daily driver, just some crap removed and tweaks to make it a little better


----------



## PhantomGamers

Do you guys plan on doing this on the I535VRLG1 base?


----------



## dvader

PhantomGamers said:


> Do you guys plan on doing this on the I535VRLG1 base?


yes i believe they do


----------



## PhantomGamers

dvader said:


> yes i believe they do


Honestly I'm not even sure it makes any difference, so I'm in no rush, I just like having things "up to date".
Some kinda OCD lol.

This ROM is great though, using it with imoseyon's kernel


----------



## Brian G

I can't seem to get Gmail to sync on it's own even though the settings are set to auto sync.


----------



## stonesuperman

In 1.2 and 1.3 I have problems dealing with flash videos on a webpage.. I can watch the video but when I try to go back it just refreshes the page. If I hit back 5 time real fast it will go back. Any fix for this in settings? Using dolphin hd


----------



## mutelight

How do we control how many homescreens we have on this ROM? Having the default home screen on to the right is making my OCD flare up.









Other than that, this ROM is as solid as ever, thanks, guys!


----------



## DroidOnRoids

mutelight said:


> How do we control how many homescreens we have on this ROM? Having the default home screen on to the right is making my OCD flare up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, this ROM is as solid as ever, thanks, guys!


Press the menu button, then edit on the homescreen.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

jlmr said:


> It's a stock Rom. Why would it not be a good daily driver, just some crap removed and tweaks to make it a little better


Well I've been reading abt spotty 4g so wasn't sure how tht was.. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight

DroidOnRoids said:


> Press the menu button, then edit on the homescreen.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ATXGurl

Question... Why doesn't the mobile data and/or wifi turn blue even though I am connected to Google Network ?

I remember my GNex would turn from gray to blue when it was connected to Google.

Thanks!!

Oh and the forum thread title still reads 1.2 instead of the latest 1.3....


----------



## PhantomGamers

ATXGurl said:


> Question... Why doesn't the mobile data and/or wifi turn blue even though I am connected to Google Network ?
> 
> I remember my GNex would turn from gray to blue when it was connected to Google.
> 
> Thanks!!


pretty sure this is just how samsung chose to do the touchwiz color scheming... i prefer the blue myself


----------



## ATXGurl

PhantomGamers said:


> pretty sure this is just how samsung chose to do the touchwiz color scheming... i prefer the blue myself


So does it not mean anything if I am always gray ? On my gnex, when it went to gray it was an indication something was wrong (ie. not connected to google).

Also, during setup I am not prompted to 'Restore' device and has just option to 'Backup' device to google. But after the setup, my device auto restores from Google. If I deselect the 'Backup' checkbox then restore doesn't happen.

Why is the 'Restore' checkbox missing ? It was always my understanding that restoring was not a good idea.


----------



## PhantomGamers

ATXGurl said:


> Why is the 'Restore' checkbox missing ? It was always my understanding that restoring was not a good idea.


seems it only restores contact info, not applications...


----------



## erept0r

Restoring with the Google service is a-ok. It's restoring with Titanum or other 3rd party that can cause issues.

Signal will always be blue, I found this alarming at first, also coming from G-Nex. but it's normal, do not concern yourself with the color of it (it won't change unless you choose to use a theme which controls it).



ATXGurl said:


> So does it not mean anything if I am always gray ? On my gnex, when it went to gray it was an indication something was wrong (ie. not connected to google).
> 
> Also, during setup I am not prompted to 'Restore' device and has just option to 'Backup' device to google. But after the setup, my device auto restores from Google. If I deselect the 'Backup' checkbox then restore doesn't happen.
> 
> Why is the 'Restore' checkbox missing ? It was always my understanding that restoring was not a good idea.


----------



## snowboardwcu

stonesuperman said:


> In 1.2 and 1.3 I have problems dealing with flash videos on a webpage.. I can watch the video but when I try to go back it just refreshes the page. If I hit back 5 time real fast it will go back. Any fix for this in settings? Using dolphin hd


i use dolphin and have this problem all the time. flash really sucks on dolphin, imo. (still the best, but never good enough)


----------



## PhantomGamers

it seems after a factory reset the rom no longer disables the wifi notification...
i tried rebooting multiple times and it's still there.

looking at the init.d script i'm not sure why it would be failing, unless for some reason init.d isn't functioning as it should.


----------



## douglasf01

I just flashed this rom earlier this morning and I am really impressed with this.
I was pretty intent with staying stock with this phone until the OTA of jellybean came out, but this rom was worth giving a shot.

Good job with this!


----------



## goldsmitht

snowboardwcu said:


> i use dolphin and have this problem all the time. flash really sucks on dolphin, imo. (still the best, but never good enough)


i'm using chrome, which doesn't support flash at the moment. I downloaded flashify to utilize the flash on dolphin HD and it works fine


----------



## psufan5

goldsmitht said:


> i'm using chrome, which doesn't support flash at the moment. I downloaded flashify to utilize the flash on dolphin HD and it works fine


I actually found Boat Browser to be the best.


----------



## stonesuperman

snowboardwcu said:


> i use dolphin and have this problem all the time. flash really sucks on dolphin, imo. (still the best, but never good enough)


even if i uninstall flash it still gets stuck on these pages.. these pages usually bring up another page with it.. is this rom somehow blocking the pop up page and not letting me go back?


----------



## Ty07allstar

Wondering if anybody else is having issues with force closes? Does it randomly on me. Also sometimes my wifi acts like it has no signal but in fact it has great signal. Anybody else?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryezen

Sorry if this has already been covered, but is there a way to get the CM9 or AOSP SMS/MMS installed after flashing this ROM? Really not a fan of the TouchWiz version. Thanks much!


----------



## AlphaNightWolf

two things. one, does this rom have working 4g? and two, they should really incorporate the CRT-off screen animation for this rom.


----------



## Chakra

Lte worked great for me.


----------



## k0admunk33

AlphaNightWolf said:


> two things. one, does this rom have working 4g? and two, they should really incorporate the CRT-off screen animation for this rom.


4G works just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook

as foe the going back in dolphin it happens when you block ads. if you download adfree and uninstall hosts you will be able to go back. I don't know why it just does.


----------



## viper3two

I have noticed that my email and phone notification on the homescreen do not update properly. For example, I got 3 emails when it does it's sync. I checked email, deleted all 3 emails, then returned to homescreen. Still says 3 emails. Anybody else have this or do I need to wipe/reflash this? MD5 was ok when I d/l'd it. Thanks


----------



## adam

my wifi notification is still showing up in the pulldown bar after a few power offs/reboots. only thing i can think of is that i installed imoseyon's kernel before my first reboot. the first time i was on this rom i know it disappeared, but after coming back from cm10 it's still hanging around. anyone else?


----------



## Brian G

viper3two said:


> I have noticed that my email and phone notification on the homescreen do not update properly. For example, I got 3 emails when it does it's sync. I checked email, deleted all 3 emails, then returned to homescreen. Still says 3 emails. Anybody else have this or do I need to wipe/reflash this? MD5 was ok when I d/l'd it. Thanks


Do you mean three icons showing the notification? Or in your status bar?

If it's the first then I believe that is a Samsung bug. My MMS icon wouldn't rest after reading all new messages, so does a friend's galaxy 1.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inous

adam said:


> my wifi notification is still showing up in the pulldown bar after a few power offs/reboots. only thing i can think of is that i installed imoseyon's kernel before my first reboot. the first time i was on this rom i know it disappeared, but after coming back from cm10 it's still hanging around. anyone else?


I think I had an issue with that once as well. I just turned off my wifi and turned it back on. when I did it asked me to notify me to use wifi when using bandwidth excessive apps. There's a box you can check to never notify you again. After that I never saw a wifi symbol again. I hope this is the same thing you are experiencing, if not its still worth a try.


----------



## Inous

viper3two said:


> I have noticed that my email and phone notification on the homescreen do not update properly. For example, I got 3 emails when it does it's sync. I checked email, deleted all 3 emails, then returned to homescreen. Still says 3 emails. Anybody else have this or do I need to wipe/reflash this? MD5 was ok when I d/l'd it. Thanks


did you double check your google account under accounts and syncs? I noticed that my Gmail wasnt checked for syncing, and the same for my google reader app. You might wanna give it a try!


----------



## viper3two

Brian G said:


> Do you mean three icons showing the notification? Or in your status bar?
> 
> If it's the first then I believe that is a Samsung bug. My MMS icon wouldn't rest after reading all new messages, so does a friend's galaxy 1.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes it is the email icon showing the notification, not the status bar. Funny, I haven't noticed that until now but you could be right. For example yesterday I got one email, it shows 1 on the icon. I delete the email, still says 1. I got 2 more emails this morning, the count shows 1 still.....its jacked up. Same with the calls count as well, does the same thing on the phone icon. I might wipe it and reload tonight to see if that changes anything. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## stonesuperman

bigmook said:


> as foe the going back in dolphin it happens when you block ads. if you download adfree and uninstall hosts you will be able to go back. I don't know why it just does.


Thanks.. installing ad free, reverting, uninstall ad free and a reboot fixed this for me!!


----------



## Inous

Has anyone tried a dirty flash from 1.2 to 1.3 yet? I know the OP will hate me for it, but I'm gonna try and see the results. I'll post my results.


----------



## dvader

Inous said:


> Has anyone tried a dirty flash from 1.2 to 1.3 yet? I know the OP will hate me for it, but I'm gonna try and see the results. I'll post my results.


that's what i did.
formated system,cache,dalivk.. flashed 1.3 over 1.2 everything works fine.


----------



## viper3two

viper3two said:


> Yes it is the email icon showing the notification, not the status bar. Funny, I haven't noticed that until now but you could be right. For example yesterday I got one email, it shows 1 on the icon. I delete the email, still says 1. I got 2 more emails this morning, the count shows 1 still.....its jacked up. Same with the calls count as well, does the same thing on the phone icon. I might wipe it and reload tonight to see if that changes anything. Appreciate the feedback.


Just to update, I formatted data/system, wiped cache, wiped dalvik 2x each. Reloaded rom and now the email count indicator works as it should. Thanks for the help.


----------



## collinscars

I'm loving this Rom... Good work dev!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryezen

viper3two said:


> Just to update, I formatted data/system, wiped cache, wiped dalvik 2x each. Reloaded rom and now the email count indicator works as it should. Thanks for the help.


Just to save you time in the future, wiping multiple times has no added benefit (confirmed by Cvpcs).


----------



## kingdroid

Ryezen said:


> Just to save you time in the future, wiping multiple times has no added benefit (confirmed by Cvpcs).


thts good to no I've always done it like 5x each since my dx.. Idk y guess ocd lol.. But it's good to hear I dnt have to.. Thanx

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook

so ocd is an excuse for wasting time and effort. sounds more like superstition to me.


----------



## kingdroid

bigmook said:


> so ocd is an excuse for wasting time and effort. sounds more like superstition to me.


lmao yeah if I dnt do it ill have bad luck 4 seven years... Nah honestly I read it on a dx thread a while back, sum1 sed 2 do it several times 2 make sure u get rid of everything frm previous rom so it doesn't Linger over n cause issues on new rom.. So I jus did it 4 good measure..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryezen

Yeah, people used to think it was required, stating things like, "Well, all I know is that I've always wiped three or four times before installing and I've never had a problem in over 9K ROM flashes, blah blah blah." I could equally say, "All I know is that I've emptied my recycling bin before reformatting my Windows computer and never had an issue since Windows 3.11." Did it make a damn bit of difference? Fek no! But people get super anal retentive about those "procedures".


----------



## kingdroid

Ryezen said:


> Yeah, people used to think it was required, stating things like, "Well, all I know is that I've always wiped three or four times before installing and I've never had a problem in over 9K ROM flashes, blah blah blah." I could equally say, "All I know is that I've emptied my recycling bin before reformatting my Windows computer and never had an issue since Windows 3.11." Did it make a damn bit of difference? Fek no! But people get super anal retentive about those "procedures".


Lmfao, we'll thts y I'm glad ppl on here help 1 another so I dnt so dumb ish like tht n take 5 mins installing roms cuz i spend all tht time on wipes.. Lol.. Thanx fellas

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inous

dvader said:


> that's what i did.
> formated system,cache,dalivk.. flashed 1.3 over 1.2 everything works fine.


Awesome, I should have done that. Instead I just installed over the top of my 1.2 and things worked ok but I felt like everything was considerably slow. I went back in wiped cache, dalvik, and factory reset then installed again. It's working super smoothly now and I thoroughly enjoy this rom! Next time I'll try uour method of "Dirty" Flashing.

Also, if I restore system data with titanium backup will that restore old system files that may have been potentially changed or altered in the previous rom?


----------



## adriang1984

Has anyone heard anything about the next update of synergyRom or anyword if they are working on a new release?


----------



## landshark

Inous said:


> Awesome, I should have done that. Instead I just installed over the top of my 1.2 and things worked ok but I felt like everything was considerably slow. I went back in wiped cache, dalvik, and factory reset then installed again. It's working super smoothly now and I thoroughly enjoy this rom! Next time I'll try uour method of "Dirty" Flashing.
> 
> Also, if I restore system data with titanium backup will that restore old system files that may have been potentially changed or altered in the previous rom?


Never restore system data through titanium backup. The answer to your question is a definite yes. You will likely restore system data that is not compatible with your current OS.


----------



## Jaben2

Supposed to be a new release today, some time. At least that was mentioned earlier today.


----------



## adriang1984

Jaben2 said:


> Supposed to be a new release today, some time. At least that was mentioned earlier today.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## Jaben2

Over on XDA


----------



## adriang1984

Jaben2 said:


> Over on XDA


i cant find exactly where on XDA this is but i hope they do release something today


----------



## Jaben2

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499&page=139
Post #1389


----------



## drbveb

kingdroid said:


> lmao yeah if I dnt do it ill have bad luck 4 seven years... Nah honestly I read it on a dx thread a while back, sum1 sed 2 do it several times 2 make sure u get rid of everything frm previous rom so it doesn't Linger over n cause issues on new rom.. So I jus did it 4 good measure..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I

read that as well. I wipe everything twice and have really smooth flashes. Most of the time I never experience the random issues that other people posts. Could be a coincidence but I will continue to do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## drbveb

adriang1984 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the next update of synergyRom or anyword if they are working on a new release?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29800023

Straight from the developers mouth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kawirider1228

Are any of you still experiencing the "Android System" bug that rapes the battery? I'm honestly rebooting my phone every morning when I wait up to kill it...


----------



## adriang1984

Kawirider1228 said:


> Are any of you still experiencing the "Android System" bug that rapes the battery? I'm honestly rebooting my phone every morning when I wait up to kill it...


I had experienced the same thing to where my battery was draining extremely fast but the perfermance was extraordinary. I could not figure out why it was draining so fast so I removed and installed beans rom until synergy releases a newer build.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## adriang1984

Update for new synergy release........
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499&page=145

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

adriang1984 said:


> Update for new synergy release........
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499&page=145
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I have a question abt the latest release.. On July 30th I dl a v1.3 of this rom but 2 days "new"] release is v1.3 so how did I end up get it on the 30th??.. I got it frm the op n this thread..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaben2

New release hasn't been put out yet. 1.3 from the 30th is the current. Supposed to be an update coming out soon.


----------



## Jaben2

1.4 is out on XDA. I think you can use the link at the in the first post to get to it. 
Full Wipe required.


----------



## 2swizzle

Jaben2 said:


> 1.4 is out on XDA. I think you can use the link at the in the first post to get to it.
> Full Wipe required.


All ready running 1.4 and it's sweet


----------



## Jaben2

almost booted up on mine, got delayed slightly.


----------



## eschelon

*v1.4 - FULL WIPE REQUIRED due to re-base*; This will be the last required wipe for a while.

Changelog:


Re-based to LG1 - Great work from nosympathy again on this. He's been really cool about making the base available for everyone. You guys be sure to go find a way to thank him
15 toggles + brightness slider - Huge thanks to Lidroid for originating this, wanam for his smali contribution, and MASSIVE thanks to electron73 for porting to the VZW SGS3 - Well done, sirs
You can also control which toggles appear in notification and in which order
Google Now voice search fully working thanks to a whole bunch of devs here on XDA (Step aside, Siri, let the king of search show you how it's done)
The newer VZW base tried to kill search functionality thanks to another Apple lawsuit so we kept the older search functions intact 
Fixed Samsung's high "cell standby" usage bug (wasn't actually wasting any battery, just reporting usage incorrectly)
Due to outrageously outrageous outrage, wallpaper scrolling has been disabled. There's a flashable in the OP to turn this back on
Removed "Verizon Wireless" from notification pulldown
Added tons of additional scripting by our very own Ziggy471
Master binaries updated
Gmail moved to /data/app/ for those having issues
Overall ROM size reduced. We'll work on reducing this even further
Plenty of other misc bug fixes and tweaks

Download here: http://www.androidfilehost.com/main/Team_Synergy/Galaxy_S3/Verizon/RLS/

I'd like to take this moment to thank all of Team Synergy for their support. These guys are the best team in the world to work with. And we look forward to continuing to make the SGS3 even better 

I honestly had like half a dozen more things I wanted to cook into this build, but at some point you just gotta stop, pack up a release for you guys, and start working on the next build - which should be coming later this week


----------



## jlmr

Im running IMO's Kernel and did a full wipe like suggested, didnt do anything with kernel and it stayed in boot loop, pulled battery got back into recovery, flashed his back to stock zip and booted up like normal, just restoring my data now and will try flashing his kernel after all is set up.

Hope this may help others

BTW thanks to all who put this together


----------



## adriang1984

Is Imoseyon TEST leanKernel TW (8/2 - v12.2, kexec) compatible with the synergy v1.4 that was just released?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jlmr

adriang1984 said:


> Is Imoseyon TEST leanKernel TW (8/2 - v12.2, kexec) compatible with the synergy v1.4 that was just released?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I cant get it to work still boot loops have no idea why, going to miss the usb fast charge


----------



## adriang1984

jlmr said:


> I cant get it to work still boot loops have no idea why, going to miss the usb fast charge


Keep me updated. Also would invisibles kernel work?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jlmr

Ok 1 problem i found have no screen lock ive tried different ways and used the toggle many times but cant get it to lock


----------



## Ryezen

Ugh... I don't understand why app auto-restore doesn't launch after flashing...


----------



## adriang1984

jlmr said:


> Ok 1 problem i found have no screen lock ive tried different ways and used the toggle many times but cant get it to lock


My screen lock seems to be working fine

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jdog94

Wow great Rom everything seems perfect


----------



## Ryezen

Anyone know how to trigger app auto-restore from market if it doesn't happen automatically after flashing?

** Not sure what happened, but after rebooting and letting the phone sit for like 15 minutes, auto restore began and reloaded my apps.


----------



## Inous

Unfortunately for me my Touchwiz keeps stopping and makes my phone unusable. I'm going to wipe/data reset and see what is triggering this touchwiz stop loop


----------



## adriang1984

Anyone having any luck flashing any other kernels besides imos most recent version because from what I have been reading imos current version is causing boot loops.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## billybong33

Working great for me except I can't seem to change lock screen wallpaper. It keeps going back to default.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billybong33

adriang1984 said:


> Is Imoseyon TEST leanKernel TW (8/2 - v12.2, kexec) compatible with the synergy v1.4 that was just released?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


 working great here

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

billybong33 said:


> working great here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Would mind telling us what you did to get it to work? I tried twice last night and I bootlooped each time.


----------



## mutelight

For those of you who want an easy way to install Google Wallet.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29848130&postcount=1625


----------



## lewis7887

Amazing rom my only problem is some of the widgets are sized wrong (youtube and my work clock). If you could fix that or make it so we could change widgets sizes our self like in replacement launchers that would be awesome thanks for the amazing rom


----------



## Bleeds

I tried IMO 12 and it bootlooped me as well.. I noticed during the recovery load, there was a RED triangle..
Dunno..
No worries though..
Bleeds


----------



## dabiscake

eschelon said:


> *v1.4 - FULL WIPE REQUIRED due to re-base*; This will be the last required wipe for a while.
> 
> Changelog:
> Re-based to LG1 - Great work from nosympathy again on this. He's been really cool about making the base available for everyone. You guys be sure to go find a way to thank him
> *15 toggles + brightness slider - Huge thanks to Lidroid for originating this, wanam for his smali contribution, and MASSIVE thanks to electron73 for porting to the VZW SGS3 - Well done, sirs*
> *You can also control which toggles appear in notification and in which order*
> Google Now voice search fully working thanks to a whole bunch of devs here on XDA (Step aside, Siri, let the king of search show you how it's done)
> The newer VZW base tried to kill search functionality thanks to another Apple lawsuit so we kept the older search functions intact
> Fixed Samsung's high "cell standby" usage bug (wasn't actually wasting any battery, just reporting usage incorrectly)
> Due to outrageously outrageous outrage, wallpaper scrolling has been disabled. There's a flashable in the OP to turn this back on
> Removed "Verizon Wireless" from notification pulldown
> Added tons of additional scripting by our very own Ziggy471
> Master binaries updated
> Gmail moved to /data/app/ for those having issues
> Overall ROM size reduced. We'll work on reducing this even further
> Plenty of other misc bug fixes and tweaks
> Download here: http://www.androidfi...S3/Verizon/RLS/
> 
> I'd like to take this moment to thank all of Team Synergy for their support. These guys are the best team in the world to work with. And we look forward to continuing to make the SGS3 even better
> 
> I honestly had like half a dozen more things I wanted to cook into this build, but at some point you just gotta stop, pack up a release for you guys, and start working on the next build - which should be coming later this week


Could anyone point me to where I can change this from? Also, my VZ WiFi notification was still on after a couple of reboots, not sure why since it didn't happen the past updates... and yes I fully wiped. I'll go dig the post on xda where I can disable it in SQL Editor, no big deal though.

Thanks again for the on-going development of this ROM, excellent work!


----------



## adriang1984

mapatton82 said:


> Would mind telling us what you did to get it to work? I tried twice last night and I bootlooped each time.


Same question here. That is a great kernel and I would like to have the ability to overclock. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## adam

anyway to get rid of the brightness slider in the notification window?


----------



## kisypher

I use Ivisiblek V2 kernel to OC. seems to be working great at 1890 on demand.



adriang1984 said:


> Same question here. That is a great kernel and I would like to have the ability to overclock.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kisypher

I just want to say thanks for this wonderful ROM. everything works and with Google Now functioning it's pretty much the perfect ROM. samsung has done a nice job with touchwiz this time 'round, and I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I actually prefer the look of touchwiz to the boring, unrefined look of AOKP/CM10. Great job, fellas! can't wait to see what you guys can eventually do with touchwiz jelly bean.


----------



## jhssal

adam said:


> anyway to get rid of the brightness slider in the notification window?


Here's the link...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29849576&postcount=1632


----------



## jhssal

I flashed about 5 hours ago and things are looking good... I pushed the framework-res.apk to enable the native hot spot and it's working without any issue. No matter what bugs or issues are there, it's a great rom... thanks...


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Am I ok to use this with Kexec recovery and such? I'm on Beans v5

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlokos

JeremytheIndian said:


> Am I ok to use this with Kexec recovery and such? I'm on Beans v5
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes; it will work with CWM 6.0.1.0.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

jlokos said:


> Yes; it will work with CWM 6.0.1.0.


Thanks but I already went all the way back to Root66 and ended up using CwMTouch.

Is anyone else having Wifi issues.... Mine doesn't seem to want to use Play Store or Google Now over Wifi but will do a browser seach without issue. Also Wifi notification didn't go away







Is there a build I should flash before v1.4?


----------



## kisypher

I have experienced none of those issues. This ROM is working flawlessly for me.



JeremytheIndian said:


> Thanks but I already went all the way back to Root66 and ended up using CwMTouch.
> 
> Is anyone else having Wifi issues.... Mine doesn't seem to want to use Play Store or Google Now over Wifi but will do a browser seach without issue. Also Wifi notification didn't go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a build I should flash before v1.4?


----------



## billybong33

mapatton82 said:


> Would mind telling us what you did to get it to work? I tried twice last night and I bootlooped each time.


Nevermind I'm a dumbass. I had it installed on 1.3 and thought I was still using it when I updated to 1.4. Didn't realize it flashes the kernel too. Sorry for the false hope. I get constant reboot loop as well with 12.2 kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1

ok will this work with rom manager 5.0.0.9 before i start 1.3 is by far the best out there i added some little things like ics browser and mms


----------



## billybong33

To use Imoseyon 12.2 kernel with Synergy1.4 install busybox from play store and then install 12.2 zip like normal. Confirmed working.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrichards2007

LK 12.2 works on SynergyROM 1.4 if you manually create symlinks for all the busybox stuff. Installed it earlier today and it's been running fine.

http://f.cl.ly/items/021G0j3H0Z3t2n2r2P0h/Screenshot_2012-08-06-21-06-20.png


----------



## jacko1

how do i get rid of the barightness bar the zip on xda removed the status bar


----------



## dabiscake

dabiscake said:


> Could anyone point me to where I can change this from? Also, my VZ WiFi notification was still on after a couple of reboots, not sure why since it didn't happen the past updates... and yes I fully wiped. I'll go dig the post on xda where I can disable it in SQL Editor, no big deal though.
> 
> Thanks again for the on-going development of this ROM, excellent work!


Nevermind, I figured it out. For future reference, 15-mode Toggle options are in QuickPanel Settings in the app drawer.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

dabiscake said:


> Nevermind, I figured it out. For future reference, 15-mode Toggle options are in QuickPanel Settings in the app drawer.


Did you get the wifi notification to disappear?


----------



## goldsmitht

What's the battery life like on 1.4? Had read on XDA that there were issues

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dvader

JeremytheIndian said:


> Did you get the wifi notification to disappear?


the scripts don't run correctly on 1.4 during install. which is why it's not gone.
you can run them yourself or wait for 1.5


----------



## dabiscake

JeremytheIndian said:


> the scripts don't run correctly on 1.4 during install. which is why it's not gone.
> you can run them yourself or wait for 1.5


Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## dabiscake

goldsmitht said:


> What's the battery life like on 1.4? Had read on XDA that there were issues


So far so good for me, it's been on par with 1.3, although I'm not using Imo's OC'ed kernel anymore so CPU is clocked at 1.5 instead of 1.9Ghz and the other goodies are gone... Cell Standby still shows an insanely high number (42%?) but it doesn't seem to affect battery all that much (Samsung bug not squashed yet?). I am also getting better standby/screen-off/deep sleep battery life.

What issues are reporting on xda? Can you list out a few examples?

Thanks!


----------



## greenlantan

Ditto. I'm getting a high cell stand by time but I'm able to use this thing a full day with heavy usage. I'm so used to having to charge every couple of hours with my galaxy nexus so I'm probably not the right person to ask about battery life since i'm content with anything that will not need to be plugged in to the wall or car throughout the day.

1.4 is smooth and sturdy. No problems with anything yet. Not that I've encountered.


----------



## jlokos

jrichards2007 said:


> LK 12.2 works on SynergyROM 1.4 if you manually create symlinks for all the busybox stuff. Installed it earlier today and it's been running fine.
> 
> http://f.cl.ly/items...06-21-06-20.png


Just a clarification. The busybox that comes with the rom apparently doesn't install correctly. DL the version from the market, install it (I have been told that you don't have to uninstall the rom version as new version will take care of this), boot to recovery, flash the 12.2 kernel and it works.


----------



## goldsmitht

dabiscake said:


> So far so good for me, it's been on par with 1.3, although I'm not using Imo's OC'ed kernel anymore so CPU is clocked at 1.5 instead of 1.9Ghz and the other goodies are gone... Cell Standby still shows an insanely high number (42%?) but it doesn't seem to affect battery all that much (Samsung bug not squashed yet?). I am also getting better standby/screen-off/deep sleep battery life.
> 
> What issues are reporting on xda? Can you list out a few examples?
> 
> Thanks!


only thing was that a couple said they were burning through battery life extremely fast, but nothing listed as the culprit. was just going to check on here, as XDA not an easy forum to ask questions on at times.

thanks!


----------



## goldsmitht

also, anyone experience any problems with a dirty flash (ie; didn't wipe between 1.3 and 1.4)?


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Google Now freezes if I hit the back button. Anyone else duplicate this?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eschelon

*v1.5* - Wipe not required if coming from v1.4

Changelog:


Completely disabled Samsung's nosy syscope adb/root/modified checking service (you can tell it's completely dead because Device Status now says "Not available"). Thanks TrevE
Lotsa bug fixes (wifi notification bug, breaking custom kernels, 4G speed tweaks, etc)
Most Google Now glitches should be worked out (thanks again to all the XDA devs behind this effort)
Secondary "Voice Search" removed from input settings
Status bar re-themed (you guys be sure to thank racinwarrior for his contributions)
1% battery icons added
GPS indoor positioning improved and SUPL support updated for faster GPS locks
Enabled all advanced menus in browser
Increasing ringtone disabled (thanks yoelsd for logic)
Added Jelly Bean keyboard and its logic engine
Added long press volume to skip music tracks when screen is off (thanks freeza, we love having ya on the team)
Attempt to improve WiFi speeds
More ad blocking
Enabled Allshare settings, change backend settings for tvout/ringtone/FM radio/auto downgrading to mono

Download here: http://www.androidfilehost.com/main/Team_Synergy/Galaxy_S3/Verizon/RLS/

Also, I've added flashables to the OP for center clock mod and for disabling ad blocking.


----------



## OmidoStyle

Just flashed 1.4 yesterday, but flashing this now because I want to try the Jellybean keyboard. I actually just installed swiftkey 3 a few hours ago because the stock keyboard is definately no bueno for me, it has zero intuition when it comes to predicting correct words if you ask me.

I'd also like to add once again, thank you for your work on the S3. Payday is this Friday, and I've enjoyed this enough to warrant a donation. Please keep up the good work!


----------



## adriang1984

Download link doesn't seem to be working for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dabiscake

OmidoStyle said:


> Just flashed 1.4 yesterday, but flashing this now because I want to try the Jellybean keyboard. I actually just installed swiftkey 3 a few hours ago because the stock keyboard is definately no bueno for me, it has zero intuition when it comes to predicting correct words if you ask me.
> 
> I'd also like to add once again, thank you for your work on the S3. Payday is this Friday, and I've enjoyed this enough to warrant a donation. Please keep up the good work!


Let me know if you have any luck with the JB keyboard. I'm getting FC whenever I try to select it or go in its configuration settings. I've been using Swiftkey exclusively for the longest time, would be interesting to compare with stock JB.

Eschelon, is there any way to toggle AM/PM? How about the Brightness bar? (I ended up flashing Electron's mod without the bar because it was taking too much space but I lost the transparency).
BTW, this latest release is golden... custom kernel is working no problem, and skipping music tracks with the volume keys is the cherry on top! I can't believe I missed that feature that much!

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## headcheese

adriang1984 said:


> Download link doesn't seem to be working for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Working for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adriang1984

adriang1984 said:


> Download link doesn't seem to be working for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Nevermind it just seems to be my phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kisypher

JB keyboard doesn't work for me in version 1.5, so I just uninstalled it as I wouldn't use it anyway. The only other bug I can find, at least for me, is Google Now seems a bit flaky. Solid ROM otherwise.


----------



## headcheese

kisypher said:


> JB keyboard doesn't work for me in version 1.5, so I just uninstalled it as I wouldn't use it anyway. The only other bug I can find, at least for me, is Google Now seems a bit flaky. Solid ROM otherwise.


Check the download link again. There is a fix for the JB keyboard if you are interested.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dabiscake

headcheese said:


> Check the download link again. There is a fix for the JB keyboard if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Excellent! Thanks for the heads-up. I'll try it out.


----------



## kisypher

thanks for the heads up, but I'm a Swype fan and wouldn't use the jb keyboard anyway.



headcheese said:


> Check the download link again. There is a fix for the JB keyboard if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1

same thing keyboard made the ROM buggy uninstalled using titbac and that fixed the problem
for the people that want to use a jellhbean keyboards there's plenty of choices in the market 
under jellybean keyboard


----------



## jlmr

headcheese said:


> Check the download link again. There is a fix for the JB keyboard if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Any more info on the fix for JB keyboard?


----------



## jlmr

goldsmitht said:


> also, anyone experience any problems with a dirty flash (ie; didn't wipe between 1.3 and 1.4)?


I installed right over 1.3 and have had no problems, had a good back up if it didnt take, and really hate restoring data so i gave it a try and so far so good also just installed 1.5 over that still doing good other than JB keyboard FC's and google Now is not the best but works, im sure that one will get better as everthing gets ported over.


----------



## BDHela

Just flashed 1.5 and I have to say..Nicely Done...

If you could please add "Reboot, Recovery, etc" to the power off menu it would rock.

Using QuickBoot for now.


----------



## jhssal

BDHela said:


> Just flashed 1.5 and I have to say..Nicely Done...
> 
> If you could please add "Reboot, Recovery, etc" to the power off menu it would rock.
> 
> Using QuickBoot for now.


Aren't they under restart option?


----------



## dmbfan13

BDHela said:


> Just flashed 1.5 and I have to say..Nicely Done...
> 
> If you could please add "Reboot, Recovery, etc" to the power off menu it would rock.
> 
> Using QuickBoot for now.


Ummm...it is there...


----------



## jhssal

I just flashed 1.5 without full wipe but is running pretty well... but I could tell more tomorrow morning.
I flashed the mod to disable bright option on toggle for 1.4 and it works. It also changed the battery icon to the original. I don't mind because I prefer the original.


----------



## jacko1

I wish he left the stock battery ICS icon since the percentage is an option 
in settings but its a damn good rom
love the no am/pm on status bar


----------



## dmbfan13

Any idea why every time I try and flash the center clock mod on 1.5, i lose everything in the status bar?


----------



## squeekybigfoot

love 1.5, cant wait to see whats to come!


----------



## Ryezen

If I'm doing a dirty flash from 1.4, should I be able to do that without resetting Google Wallet first? I think I only need to reset GW before wiping data/factory reset, no?

*Update: Went ahead and dirty flashed without resetting GW first. Only issue was that I had to follow the instructions again to get GW working on the GS3, as the ROM somehow seemed to "uninstall"; or at least the icon's link was broken.


----------



## mutualexcrement

Ryezen said:


> If I'm doing a dirty flash from 1.4, should I be able to do that without resetting Google Wallet first? I think I only need to reset GW before wiping data/factory reset, no?


I wouldnt risk it.


----------



## Ryezen

I actually really liked the original "light" theming in this ROM; especially the cool send/receive arrows--any way to get that look back?


----------



## dvader

jacko1 said:


> I wish he left the stock battery ICS icon since the percentage is an option
> in settings but its a damn good rom
> love the no am/pm on status bar


with the new icon the percent is in the middle of it.. you prefer it to be on the side? you can still enable that in the settings if you really wanted. but i love how it is now.
i'm juts the opposite, i prefer to have am/pm idk why, i just do.. feels to much like it's a 24 hour clock that way. and i dont care for that


----------



## Alix8821

Says it fixed issues with custom kernels... This means LeanKernel will work now? O does he still need tone fix his end of it? If so, wat kernels will work? Thanks. GREAT ROM, and it keeps getting better. Especially wen full wipe isn't required!


----------



## dabiscake

BDHela said:


> Says it fixed issues with custom kernels... This means LeanKernel will work now? O does he still need tone fix his end of it? If so, wat kernels will work? Thanks. GREAT ROM, and it keeps getting better. Especially wen full wipe isn't required!


Yes, make sure to be on a kexec recovery (like CWM 6.0.1.0). I'm running Imo's LeanKernel v.12-2, works like a charm!

Another app related FC I'm getting consistently (to be fair I think it was already there in 1.3) that I didn't see mentioned... Google+ works fine, but when I try to enter the Messenger window/app, either from the Google+ app or trying to reply to a notification, it'll error out, FC and throw me back out. Does anybody have better luck than me or do you get the same error?

Thanks Team Synergy for pushing more goodies with every release!!


----------



## Ryezen

I can confirm that G+ Messenger FCs every time I access it. Dirty install from 1.4, invis latest kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrwnSuperman

Ryezen said:


> I can confirm that G+ Messenger FCs every time I access it. Dirty install from 1.4, invis latest kernel
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I had this problem. Delete data and cache from G+. Uninstall G+, reboot and reinstall.

I found a problem with Google Now/voice search. Once you change the language under voice, you can't select English again. I can select various languages, but not English or even Spanish.

**EDIT** Used the same solution for G+ for the Now/voice search to revert to default English voice.


----------



## Alix8821

Would deleting S-Voice hurt anything? I don't use it. Obv prefer Google Now. And love to delete all I can, thin out ROM...


----------



## landshark

BrwnSuperman said:


> I had this problem. Delete data and cache from G+. Uninstall G+, reboot and reinstall.
> 
> I found a problem with Google Now/voice search. Once you change the language under voice, you can't select English again. I can select various languages, but not English or even Spanish.


Good tip on the G+. Good to see you around here too.


----------



## Ryezen

BrwnSuperman said:


> I had this problem. Delete data and cache from G+. Uninstall G+, reboot and reinstall.
> 
> I found a problem with Google Now/voice search. Once you change the language under voice, you can't select English again. I can select various languages, but not English or even Spanish.


G+ fix worked perfectly. Thanks much!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leearnold0911

Hello... not sure if this has been addressed anywhere, but I am having major launcher redraw issues. Every time I hit the home key to leave an app, my widgets and some icons take a second to show up. Is there a fix for this? I'm running the stock launcher, and my wife has noticed this issue on her completely stock GS3. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dabiscake

BrwnSuperman said:


> I had this problem. Delete data and cache from G+. Uninstall G+, reboot and reinstall.
> 
> I found a problem with Google Now/voice search. Once you change the language under voice, you can't select English again. I can select various languages, but not English or even Spanish.


Thanks, it worked. I always try to delete cache and data when an app goes weirdo on me, didn't think of uninstalling it though.

I was stuck like you in Google Now, definitely a bug. I finally got back to English default after deleting cache and data (I didn't have to uninstall it).


----------



## kichard

Just flashed, using a kexc recovery. Cant get service. rebooted once,now wiping and re-flashing...


----------



## Defragger51

I did a clean install of 1.5 with the JB keyboard, wiped data wiped cache and wiped dalvick cache and now I have No voice search or google now that was supposed to be fixed in this version. When I try to do a voice search it takes me to the play store and says voice search is already installed. when I try to do voice type in a sms it does the same thing.S voice does still work but it seems to not understand me much as it did before. Is there a fix for this is anyone else having this issue, I have never had any major issues with any of the roms except on on my gps was very slow to lock in


----------



## kichard

why wont my data work!!!


----------



## chubbrock

Just installed and won't get 4G and the WiFi notification won't disappear!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Did you guys at least troubleshoot first before posting? Data is working fine for me.

Check the data settings in the Phone Info app and make sure it's set to LTE/CDMA.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daniverse

Love, love, LOVE this rom! However, Google Now freezes when I double tap the home key to bring it up. No biggie, cause the icon works flawlessly. Is there a way to disable the double tap and bring it back to S-Voice? I have the double tap for S-Voice enabled, but it always opens Google Now.

Also, It might just be me not being used to the 1% battery increments; but it seems my battery is draining a wee bit faster with this build. ..Came from 1.3 with a full wipe.

Keep up the awesome work! Looking forward to future builds!


----------



## kichard

DroidOnRoids said:


> Did you guys at least troubleshoot first before posting? Data is working fine for me.
> 
> Check the data settings in the Phone Info app and make sure it's set to LTE/CDMA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I've done that, I get LTE with super low strength and absolutely zero 3g/1x. Surely I can't be the only one experiencing this..


----------



## eschelon

v1.6 - Full wipe is only required for those having GPS issues or those coming from any build before 1.4. Everyone else should wipe cache and dalvik.

Changelog:


Restored completely stock GPS files and settings (if you are still seeing problems you may wish to flash back to stock via Odin then back to Synergy again cuz nothing about GPS in v1.6 is custom - all stock GPS)
Offline dictation for Google Now added
Cell standby bug fixed (for realsies this time)
Camera can now be used during a call (thanks to Team Synergy's TrevE for this and other mods)
Camera shutter sound can now be disabled
Enabled "Find my mobile' in Security settings
Added new settings to stock Samsung keyboard
Increase MMS resolution
Fixed Jelly bean keyboard
Other minor tweaks and enhancements
Updated apps

Download here: http://www.androidfilehost.com/main/Team_Synergy/Galaxy_S3/Verizon/RLS/

I just did a full wipe (data, cache, system, etc) and then flashed this exact same file, went through the setup and turned on only standalone GPS, then opened GPS Test and I had a lock on 14 sats in under 10 seconds. That was in my basement and it is stormy outside with thick cloud cover.

If you guys are still haven't GPS issues it isn't anything in the ROM. Try flashing back to stock via Odin, update to the latest modems, then flash back to Synergy again.


----------



## eschelon

kichard said:


> I've done that, I get LTE with super low strength and absolutely zero 3g/1x. Surely I can't be the only one experiencing this..


Flash back to stock via Odin, update to the new modems (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1788313), and then flash back to Synergy again


----------



## krazienluv10

anyone notice missing apps in the menu? i downloaded ez recovery as well as others, but its not in the tab menu?


----------



## Ryezen

Eschelon,

Would it be possible to zip up a theme from the 1.1~1.3 appearance? I really miss those different-hued send/receive arrows. Also, my Team Battery Bar app no longer displays the battery bar on the latest builds; know what could be causing that?


----------



## goldsmitht

eschelon said:


> Flash back to stock via Odin, update to the new modems (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1788313), and then flash back to Synergy again


i upgraded to the new modems (1535VRLG1) but didn't flash back to stock first. Just used ODIN to change the modem (according to the OP). Is that going to cause any problems?


----------



## Spaniard85

Everything is great so far on 1.5, just saw that there's a newer version so I'll update to that tonight.

My request is for the TV screen-off effect seen in AOSP ROMs. Any chance of getting this in a TW ROM? I remember having it on Sense ROMs on my Tbolt, and it's also just one of my favorite little nuances of Android.

Great just so far!


----------



## dabiscake

Another day and another build out!This is awesome. Eschelon, for those of us who didn't have any GPS issues on 1.5, could you tell us what to expect in 1.6? Any differences in behavior? All stock now means there were some tweaks on 1.5 that we won't get in the latest build?


----------



## eschelon

Ryezen said:


> Another day and another build out!This is awesome. Eschelon, for those of us who didn't have any GPS issues on 1.5, could you tell us what to expect in 1.6? Any differences in behavior? All stock now means there were some tweaks on 1.5 that we won't get in the latest build?


We tried some GPS tweaks which worked really well for some, but broke it for others so we had to revert back to stock. In all honesty, the stock GPS in this phone works really well since we can use both GPS and GLONASS so I don't think you'll be missing out too much by running with stock GPS settings and files.


----------



## dabiscake

eschelon said:


> I'll work on getting some options put together for you guys to flash
> ......
> We tried some GPS tweaks which worked really well for some, but broke it for others so we had to revert back to stock. In all honesty, the stock GPS in this phone works really well since we can use both GPS and GLONASS so I don't think you'll be missing out too much by running with stock GPS settings and files.


Thanks for all the hard work! GPS has been working without problems for me, so I was just curious. On another note, Google Now was an awesome feature to add-on! Love the new cards results.


----------



## kennyho35

Team synergy rocks u guys are amazing I mean really. I'm sitting a work Las night my buddy has a Droid razr Max and he feels like a piece of shit when sitting next to this phone its amazing! Love the ask bar dual functioning quick settings are awesome. Tell me how to donate I'd love to also. Wanna follow y'all through every build. Specs synergy rom 1.6 invisiblik kernel via ez~recovery tweaked n rom toolbox quadrant standard score of 6237* highest I have seen and heard of screen shot coming soon!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht

eschelon: does "flash all the way back to stock" mean rooted or unrooted stock? Want to make sure, as i'm not seeing anything much better with the new radio. Also, since i'm having the "NC GPS Bug" guessing i need to wipe everything to upgrade to 1.6?

thanks again for all the hard work!!


----------



## jacko1

on Odin you could grad the stock rooted and Install


----------



## b00st4ddicted

awesome rom!! is it just me or we still can't back out of google now using the back button? i've also noticed that the samsung keyboard would loose predictive text and swipe, anyone else?


----------



## dabiscake

eschelon said:


> I'll work on getting some options put together for you guys to flash


Could you also make a zip for the volume buttons to skip music tracks when screen is off? Pretty please? I've been messing around with different toggle bar mods and configs, and noticed that after flashing those mods, I lost that feature. I get them back if I flash "stock 1.6" again obviously, but the more options, the better! Thanks.


----------



## Ty07allstar

For some reason my battery has been pretty bad lately. Attached are some screenshots from today. Let me know if you guys know what is causing my battery drain.


----------



## icewall

Just wanted to say thanks to synergy as I love this ROM. Running 1.6 + imoseyon 0.1

gps works great as is so i think keep it stock as it was bad on beans and i think it was mentioned to be gps tweaks from synergy, so i like the change back to stock. I also would like to mention that i enjoy the animations the way they are. If someone wants them faster they can always just speed them up to .5x


----------



## icewall

Ty07allstar said:


> For some reason my battery has been pretty bad lately. Attached are some screenshots from today. Let me know if you guys know what is causing my battery drain.


hmmm must be something. check all the pull downs in BBS. There has to be something as my phone is acting just fine. (assuming if mine is ok its not the rom, but keep in mind I am on imoseyon 0.1 as well)

you could also try to touch/click on the battery graph and see if the phone shows a lot of awake (blue bar) as that will give you a little more of an idea when it is doing it.


----------



## adriang1984

kennyho35 said:


> Team synergy rocks u guys are amazing I mean really. I'm sitting a work Las night my buddy has a Droid razr Max and he feels like a piece of shit when sitting next to this phone its amazing! Love the ask bar dual functioning quick settings are awesome. Tell me how to donate I'd love to also. Wanna follow y'all through every build. Specs synergy rom 1.6 invisiblik kernel via ez~recovery tweaked n rom toolbox quadrant standard score of 6237* highest I have seen and heard of screen shot coming soon!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


i tried to install invisiblik kernel on synergy rom and now i am stuck on bootloop and i cant get out of it. i tried putting the stock kernel via odin but it still bootloops.


----------



## kennyho35

What did u flash with? The kernel should not affect the phone bootlooping

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kennyho35

adriang1984 said:


> i tried to install invisiblik kernel on synergy rom and now i am stuck on bootloop and i cant get out of it. i tried putting the stock kernel via odin but it still bootloops.


Just take a breath lay it down cuss a little we can fix this no biggie

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## adriang1984

kennyho35 said:


> Just take a breath lay it down cuss a little we can fix this no biggie
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I flashed invisible with ez recover 6.0.1.0. Right after I installed synergys newest release. I had imos kernel which was running fine. After I saw u did it I figured I would try and it just kept bootlooping and would not start back up. I thought that if the phone was off and I help volume uo plus power plus home key it would get me into the recovery options so I could just flash the stock back but it wouldn't let me. So I went into Odin and tried to flash the stock kernel that way and it acted like it was going to do it but just kept bootlooping. So I said hell with it and just went back into Odin and put back on the stock rooted recovery and that worked and from there I ran es recovery again and ran my backup I made.

How did u get invisiblek kernel to work on synergy v1.6? Anything special besides loading it from ez recovery? Did u flash custom or did you flash cwm 6.0.1.0 and when the options came up select install from zip? Or how exactly did u do it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## adriang1984

adriang1984 said:


> I flashed invisible with ez recover 6.0.1.0. Right after I installed synergys newest release. I had imos kernel which was running fine. After I saw u did it I figured I would try and it just kept bootlooping and would not start back up. I thought that if the phone was off and I help volume uo plus power plus home key it would get me into the recovery options so I could just flash the stock back but it wouldn't let me. So I went into Odin and tried to flash the stock kernel that way and it acted like it was going to do it but just kept bootlooping. So I said hell with it and just went back into Odin and put back on the stock rooted recovery and that worked and from there I ran es recovery again and ran my backup I made.
> 
> How did u get invisiblek kernel to work on synergy v1.6? Anything special besides loading it from ez recovery? Did u flash custom or did you flash cwm 6.0.1.0 and when the options came up select install from zip? Or how exactly did u do it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Edit: 
I was on synergy v1.6 with imos beta v.01.
Went into ez recovery highlighted invisiblek and hit flash then reboot recovery. That's when the bootloop started.

Tried everything to get cwm recovery options to pop up such as holding volume up, power and home key. I even did volume down, power and home key but it just kept taking me to the option where it said press volume up to continue or volume down to restart. But could nit get the cwm recovery options to come up for the life of me. That's when I thought I could load the stick kernel via Odin. So I opened Odin Held up,power and home key then connected USB. I had the stock kernel downloaded and unzipped and I hit the PDA button and loaded the original kernel and it acted as if it loaded but the phone continued to bootloop. After several attempts I just loaded the rooted stock rom and it loaded fine. So now I'm back up to synergy v1.6 with imos kernel. I would like to try invisiblek kernel but am worries I might bootloop again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ryezen

I can't believe how uber this ROM is now. Redonkulously awesome battery life on 1.6 w/built in kernel. Thanks so much Team Synergy!


----------



## kennyho35

adriang1984 said:


> Edit:
> I was on synergy v1.6 with imos beta v.01.
> Went into ez recovery highlighted invisiblek and hit flash then reboot recovery. That's when the bootloop started.
> 
> Tried everything to get cwm recovery options to pop up such as holding volume up, power and home key. I even did volume down, power and home key but it just kept taking me to the option where it said press volume up to continue or volume down to restart. But could nit get the cwm recovery options to come up for the life of me. That's when I thought I could load the stick kernel via Odin. So I opened Odin Held up,power and home key then connected USB. I had the stock kernel downloaded and unzipped and I hit the PDA button and loaded the original kernel and it acted as if it loaded but the phone continued to bootloop. After several attempts I just loaded the rooted stock rom and it loaded fine. So now I'm back up to synergy v1.6 with imos kernel. I would like to try invisiblek kernel but am worries I might bootloop again.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Ok so u can not run the invisiblek kernel via cwm 6 u have to select cwm 5.7 via ez~recovery flash it reboot recovery open ez flash invisiblek reboot recovery should work fine then. Let me know

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kennyho35

Ok first bit of trouble small issue. I get a error when trying to download from play store on synergy 1.6 any fix I tried framework and uninstall updates still got issue ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## psufan5

kennyho35 said:


> Ok first bit of trouble small issue. I get a error when trying to download from play store on synergy 1.6 any fix I tried framework and uninstall updates still got issue ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Try resetting the market by clearing the data.


----------



## FormeriPhoney

I've had my sgs3 rooted since day one bit haven't ran a rom yet.

Just flashed and setup my phone again on synergy 1.6 and I'm extremely pleased. 
I was missing all the mods and AOKP customization from my gnex's roms, mostly the pull down toggles.

Thanks for the hard work on this rom. The quadrant scores ain't half bad either.

















SGS3 production


----------



## Ryezen

I've actually experienced a few reboots on 1.6. Hope my phone's not borked. Was super stable on sub 1.4.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adriang1984

I will try to flash invisiblek kernel the way you have stated when I get off work and ill let you know how it goes. Ill keep u all updated

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht

adriang1984 said:


> I will try to flash invisiblek kernel the way you have stated when I get off work and ill let you know how it goes. Ill keep u all updated
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Just know that if you use EZ Recovery to flash invisibleK kernel you will bork your recovery, and won't have it until you reflash CWM. DON'T know why, just was told that and can't find thread where it wa said.


----------



## kennyho35

psufan5 said:


> Try resetting the market by clearing the data.


Just tried thy now I get server error

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kennyho35

goldsmitht said:


> Just know that if you use EZ Recovery to flash invisibleK kernel you will bork your recovery, and won't have it until you reflash CWM. DON'T know why, just was told that and can't find thread where it wa said.


This info is false I have no issues what so ever at all and hVr been running some of the highest speed tests and quadrant tests I have ever seen ez recovery works fine 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## FormeriPhoney

For the record, I used cwr touch

SGS3 production


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I just flashed this in CWM 6.0.1.0 and when I reboot, it says the ROM may flash the stock recovery, how do I stop this?

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## daniverse

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I just flashed this in CWM 6.0.1.0 and when I reboot, it says the ROM may flash the stock recovery, how do I stop this?
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy SIII *


Same thing with me. I went ahead with the reboot and haven't noticed any ill effects. Still boots into CWM 6.0.1.0. Only downfall is I can't use Rom Manager to backup/restore or flash an older version of recovery.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

daniverse said:


> Same thing with me. I went ahead with the reboot and haven't noticed any ill effects. Still boots into CWM 6.0.1.0. Only downfall is I can't use Rom Manager to backup/restore or flash an older version of recovery.


I got paranoid, I just flashed CWM from EZ Recovery application, after I reboot, seemed like the correct thing to do

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## adriang1984

Has anyone heard about the Ziggy kernal that I have read about? Like where they r in creating it or when it might be released? I have been hearing synergy team talking about it in almost every build they have released but haven't heard anything about where they are in the development process.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kennyho35

U guys should really learn how to use adb and not rely on easy methods such as rom manager. It will help u to better understand when a problem occours

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## adriang1984

kennyho35 said:


> Ok so u can not run the invisiblek kernel via cwm 6 u have to select cwm 5.7 via ez~recovery flash it reboot recovery open ez flash invisiblek reboot recovery should work fine then. Let me know
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


OK I'm about to try this but may I please get clarification one more time in a step by step process in how u got invisiblek going on synergy 1.6 without bootlooping.

This is what I have so far....
1. Open ez recovery
2. Check recovery box and select cwm touch 5.8.4.9 from drop down menu. 
3. Hit flash
4. Hit reboot recovery

And that's all I have so far. U did state to select cwm 5.7 which I do not see in ez recovery. Can u please clarify. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jdhas

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I just flashed this in CWM 6.0.1.0 and when I reboot, it says the ROM may flash the stock recovery, how do I stop this?
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy SIII *


CWM recovery will give you an option to remove the ROM's ability to flash a stock recovery. Just use that and all will be well.

Sent from a galaxy far, far away....


----------



## adriang1984

kennyho35 said:


> This info is false I have no issues what so ever at all and hVr been running some of the highest speed tests and quadrant tests I have ever seen ez recovery works fine
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


OK. I have flashed invisiblek kernel on synergy v1.6 successfully. These were the steps I took....
1. Open ez recovery
2. check recovery and select cwm 6.0.1.0
3. Hit flash
4. Hit reboot recovery
5. Let it reboot into recover and just select reboot system.
6. Allow phone to reboot back up.
7. Open ez recovery again but this time select invisiblek kernel.
8. Hit flash
9. Hit reboot recovery
10. Phone will reboot like normal.
11. Look at settings option where it shows system build and what kernel you r on and bam! It should all be gravy.

I also selected on demand governor and over clocked to 1.9
I will post pictures with benchmark results in a sec.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## adriang1984

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## adriang1984

Slightly higher results when I chose performance scaling with set CPU.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht

kennyho35 said:


> This info is false I have no issues what so ever at all and hVr been running some of the highest speed tests and quadrant tests I have ever seen ez recovery works fine
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


all i know is what the OP posted when he set up EZRecovery:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29698-728-vzw-gs3-ez-recovery-22-a-multi-recovery-flashing-app-ya-dingus/

Posted 12 July 2012 - 02:14 PM
Whipped up this quick and dirty little app to make switching between recoveries pain free.
This does require root!

None of the recovery development is my own, so thanks to all the devs that made this possible.

_*IMPORTANT: Flashing Invisiblek's kernel will replace your recovery. If you need to access backup and flashing functionality, you'll have to flash back to TWRP or CWM first.*_

false or not, just go by the OP's statements. HE wrote the program


----------



## adriang1984

goldsmitht said:


> all i know is what the OP posted when he set up EZRecovery:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29698-728-vzw-gs3-ez-recovery-22-a-multi-recovery-flashing-app-ya-dingus/
> 
> Posted 12 July 2012 - 02:14 PM
> Whipped up this quick and dirty little app to make switching between recoveries pain free.
> This does require root!
> 
> None of the recovery development is my own, so thanks to all the devs that made this possible.
> 
> _*IMPORTANT: Flashing Invisiblek's kernel will replace your recovery. If you need to access backup and flashing functionality, you'll have to flash back to TWRP or CWM first.*_
> 
> false or not, just go by the OP's statements. HE wrote the program


Oh I'm not saying your wrong. I was just trying to figure out his to get invisiblek kernel on synergy and since I figured it out successfully I figured I would share with everyone the steps I took to get it going.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## FormeriPhoney

I notice this rom has Google Now built into it. Where I like it on my Nexus 7, it seems to be very laggy on the SGS3. It takes almost 5 seconds to show a search result where the nexus 7 is instantanious.

Has anyone else noticed this? Other than that the ROM is running great.


----------



## jacko1

nope haven't notice that I guess it depends on what your searching I guess


----------



## tedkord

FormeriPhoney said:


> I notice this rom has Google Now built into it. Where I like it on my Nexus 7, it seems to be very laggy on the SGS3. It takes almost 5 seconds to show a search result where the nexus 7 is instantanious.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Other than that the ROM is running great.


Very quick on mine. Synergy 1.6 with Imo's beta 0.1 kernel.


----------



## RJFrank33

I'm getting ready to flash 1.6 now. Is Imo's kernal included in the rom file or do I have to flash that separately? If so, where can I find it?

Sent from my S3 on Tapatalk.


----------



## squeekybigfoot

RJFrank33 said:


> I'm getting ready to flash 1.6 now. Is Imo's kernal included in the rom file or do I have to flash that separately? If so, where can I find it?
> 
> Sent from my S3 on Tapatalk.


get imo's kernal here, just flashed it 30 min ago


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

squeekybigfoot said:


> get imo's kernal here, just flashed it 30 min ago


As long as I'm on CWM 6.0.1.0 I should be fine?

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## squeekybigfoot

Yup worked with no problem for me on 6.0.1.0.1


----------



## Jibbler

kennyho35 said:


> U guys should really learn how to use adb and not rely on easy methods such as rom manager. It will help u to better understand when a problem occours
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I searched the forum looking for a thread on how to do this, but didn't find one. ADB is part of the Android Developer Kit but beyond that, I wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## landshark

Jibbler said:


> I searched the forum looking for a thread on how to do this, but didn't find one. ADB is part of the Android Developer Kit but beyond that, I wasn't sure what to do.


Here you go:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/62-referenceguide-everything-about-adb/


----------



## Jibbler

landshark said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...hing-about-adb/


Extremely helpful, much appreciated.


----------



## J_Dav1

FormeriPhoney said:


> I notice this rom has Google Now built into it. Where I like it on my Nexus 7, it seems to be very laggy on the SGS3. It takes almost 5 seconds to show a search result where the nexus 7 is instantanious.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Other than that the ROM is running great.


Mine works fine. I have noticed it can take a little while if I'm on my slow wifi at home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eschelon

v1.7 - Full wipe is only required for those having GPS issues or those coming from any build before 1.4. Everyone else should wipe cache and dalvik.

Changelog:


Double tap of home button now launches your choice of Google Now voice search or S Voice (if you aren't wiping then you'll need to clear app defaults in app settings)
No more fugly Gingerbread green checks, dots, sliders, etc (HUGE thanks to our boy santod040, whom many of you may remember from WinMo - Cookie Home Tab ring bells for you WinMo vets out there? - we love have ya around santod  )
Added new settings to SMS/MMS (delayed/scheduled sending, repeat alerts, read reports, forward info, msg priority, signature, etc) 
Added ability to block individual numbers from calling and/or sending texts
Added new settings to Contacts (import/export/backup)
Added other misc minor settings to Calendar and Email
Attempt to fix some WiFi issues
Google apps updated
Some system libs updated
Other bug fixes

Download here: http://www.androidfilehost.com/main/Team_Synergy/Galaxy_S3/Verizon/RLS/

This ROM is still all stock GPS. If you are having GPS issues then as I've said before, flash back to stock, then re-root, then flash Synergy again. You can also use an app like GPS Status or GPS Test to re-sync your A-GPS data

Same with WiFi. Try flashing stock then back to Synergy again if you are having issues.


----------



## imandroid

Just flashed 1.7 so far so good


----------



## goldsmitht

I knew the minute I put 1.6 on, 1.7 would drop! Man, you guys put a lot of very appreciated time in on this ROM!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squeekybigfoot

gotta love a rom that has an update a few times a week!


----------



## kennyho35

Flashed 1.7 running Silky smooth so far! Is Google now a little slow or is it just me? I'm o/c to 1.89 so nothing should be slow but it lags a bit..... any good themes out there for this rom? Screen shot only two bars of 4g running fast!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Great work again. I also have Google now acting a bit laggy.

What is the MMS bug? I see a zip for it no the download Page

Also, if I'm running nova launcher, can I still have the double press of the home button launch Google now? 
SGS3 production


----------



## hub_cap

Hopefully someone with some authority on this THREAD can let someone know that an apology is in order to eschelon...seems as if someone mistakenly accused him of not giving credit for using a particular kernal.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499&page=339

Well -- so far the kernal hasn't been cooked into the ROM according to eschelon. 
I don't post much --- but E has been awesome at supporting us (with our VzW crippled device) and I think at least they can put his Pay Pal "donate" links back.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## mutelight

hub_cap said:


> Hopefully someone with some authority on this THREAD can let someone know that an apology is in order to eschelon...seems as if someone mistakenly accused him of not giving credit for using a particular kernal.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499&page=339
> 
> Well -- so far the kernal hasn't been cooked into the ROM according to eschelon.
> I don't post much --- but E has been awesome at supporting us (with our VzW crippled device) and I think at least they can put his Pay Pal "donate" links back.
> 
> Just my 2 cents....


Agreed, there is certainly no kernel baked into his ROM.


----------



## bigmook

agreed. mods are always telling us to do our homework and wow...just wow


----------



## imandroid

1.7 has gave me the best battery life since flashing and rooting the SGS III Not sure why i waited so long to flash this.


----------



## PetRiLJoe

imandroid said:


> 1.7 has gave me the best battery life since flashing and rooting the SGS III Not sure why i waited so long to flash this.


1.7 was released last night I think so. Unless you mean any versions of his ROMs.

I don't know much about the drama going on with this Dev and a rom that does not have the kernel that he did not give credit for because it doesn't exist in this rom but I do know that it is kind of silly or immature to remove his pay pal donate link.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlokos

PetRiLJoe said:


> 1.7 was released last night I think so. Unless you mean any versions of his ROMs.
> 
> I don't know much about the drama going on with this Dev and a rom that does not have the kernel that he did not give credit for because it doesn't exist in this rom but I do know that it is kind of silly or immature to remove his pay pal donate link.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It is more than silly. It is wrong. There is no kernel baked into this rom at this time. Who ever reported this erroneous information and those who "investigated" these allegations should be sanctioned. Esc is an excellent developer and goes out of his way to be responsive to the members and always acknowledges thise who contribute to his rom.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I have to give props, battery on 1.6 is amazing, I was using 4G all day while at a state fair, texting, mobile web, and music. Very good ROM, I have no issues

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## imandroid

PetRiLJoe said:


> 1.7 was released last night I think so. Unless you mean any versions of his ROMs.
> 
> I don't know much about the drama going on with this Dev and a rom that does not have the kernel that he did not give credit for because it doesn't exist in this rom but I do know that it is kind of silly or immature to remove his pay pal donate link.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah this is the first time using Synergy and gonna keep it on for awhile great rom


----------



## Brian G

My external SD card isn't being recognized by CWM and I'm not near a computer in order to fix it.

Will placing the 1.7 zip on my internal card work? I've just been told to put it on the ext one, never given a reason though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imandroid

Brian G said:


> My external SD card isn't being recognized by CWM and I'm not near a computer in order to fix it.
> 
> Will placing the 1.7 zip on my internal card work? I've just been told to put it on the ext one, never given a reason though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


ive always kept the rom on internal card


----------



## mutelight

Brian G said:


> My external SD card isn't being recognized by CWM and I'm not near a computer in order to fix it.
> 
> Will placing the 1.7 zip on my internal card work? I've just been told to put it on the ext one, never given a reason though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It is perfectly fine to put it on the internal SD. I have flashed many ROMs from the internal SD on numerous phones.


----------



## Mustang302LX

jlokos said:


> It is more than silly. It is wrong. There is no kernel baked into this rom at this time. Who ever reported this erroneous information and those who "investigated" these allegations should be sanctioned. Esc is an excellent developer and goes out of his way to be responsive to the members and always acknowledges thise who contribute to his rom.


Seriously? I'm not trying to derail this topic by any means but I won't sit back while lies are being spread. He was sent a PM just with information that if he WAS going to use Ziggy's kernels to ensure that he is using a version that Ziggy has source released for. He was never called out for anything. He was given a friendly PM to help him not run into issues when/if he does switch to Ziggy kernels. Also he had donations links removed because he is not a developer here and to have donation links here you must be a recognized developer/themer (http://rootzwiki.com/forum-4/announcement-19-the-all-new-developer-indoc-program/).

Please don't just read one side of something and then believe it and post about it. We didn't bully anyone nor did we "investigate" him for anything.


----------



## PetRiLJoe

jlokos said:


> ive always kept the rom on internal card


Same. I download to internal because I don't know how to make browser download to ext SD, flash, then later move all the updates and ROMs to ext SD with a file manager in order to keep space available on the internal memory. I have flashed from those without problem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PetRiLJoe

Mustang302LX said:


> Seriously? I'm not trying to derail this topic by any means but I won't sit back while lies are being spread. He was sent a PM just with information that if he WAS going to use Ziggy's kernels to ensure that he is using a version that Ziggy has source released for. He was never called out for anything. He was given a friendly PM to help him not run into issues when/if he does switch to Ziggy kernels. Also he had donations links removed because he is not a developer here and to have donation links here you must be a recognized developer/themer (http://rootzwiki.com/forum-4/announcement-19-the-all-new-developer-indoc-program/).
> 
> Please don't just read one side of something and then believe it and post about it. We didn't bully anyone nor did we "investigate" him for anything.


Personally I don't care about the donate links. I'm kind of tired of seeing everyone beg for a beer. Beer. Just sick of it. It's always the same old joke, buy me a beer. Can we remove all the donate links on all the forums?







.

I know not everyone is going to agree me on this, but personally I would build my own website and then link that website on the forum when I advertise my ROM, as it is being done here. And then from that website I don't care how they ask for money.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1

1.7 is up on xda


----------



## atanderson05

I think this may go on my phone soon. Thanks


----------



## dvader

Not sure if anyone has any interest in this or not.
but I installed DSP mgr and it works with 3rd party apps..
flash v3
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1636914

edit: not sure if this matters, but i had installed awesome beats before, but it didn't do anything, then i just flashed this over that and it worked.. so just incase that had something to do with it working, i figured i should put that out there.


----------



## FormeriPhoney

I'm having a real issue with the Google now.

If I pull up Google now, 90% of the time I can not scroll (down through the cards). It is just frozen except for the search bar.

Then I can not back out with the back key. I have to hit the home key to get out of it very time.

Any suggestions on this? And any way to get the old search back?

Besides that 1.7 is flawless

SGS3 production


----------



## TechSavvy

PetRiLJoe said:


> Personally I don't care about the donate links. I'm kind of tired of seeing everyone beg for a beer. Beer. Just sick of it. It's always the same old joke, buy me a beer. Can we remove all the donate links on all the forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know not everyone is going to agree me on this, but personally I would build my own website and then link that website on the forum when I advertise my ROM, as it is being done here. And then from that website I don't care how they ask for money.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


First half - what a weird complaint. Really? Thumbs down.

Second half - Ummm pretty sure a lot of the major devs DO have their own sites. This dev included. And these forums ARE where they advertise them and link to. And that is where they "beg for their beer"

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy

Mustang302LX said:


> Seriously? I'm not trying to derail this topic by any means but I won't sit back while lies are being spread. He was sent a PM just with information that if he WAS going to use Ziggy's kernels to ensure that he is using a version that Ziggy has source released for. He was never called out for anything. He was given a friendly PM to help him not run into issues when/if he does switch to Ziggy kernels. Also he had donations links removed because he is not a developer here and to have donation links here you must be a recognized developer/themer (http://rootzwiki.com/forum-4/announcement-19-the-all-new-developer-indoc-program/).
> 
> Please don't just read one side of something and then believe it and post about it. We didn't bully anyone nor did we "investigate" him for anything.


Just curious as to why he's not a recognized developer? And some people have donate links for other random stuff too, I've always wondered about that.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PetRiLJoe

TechSavvy said:


> First half - what a weird complaint. Really? Thumbs down.
> 
> Second half - Ummm pretty sure a lot of the major devs DO have their own sites. This dev included. And these forums ARE where they advertise them and link to. And that is where they "beg for their beer"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Thumbs down.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RJFrank33

I'm for starting a new thread on dev websites, donate links, who's recognized and who isnt, etc., and keep this thread about this awesome rom and this awesome developer who makes constant updates and has produced one of the best roms I've used yet.

I try out a lot of roms and when I find one that is worth staying with I'm ready to ante up. I'll find the donate link. (I'm donating to this one by the way.)

Sent from my S3 on Tapatalk.


----------



## FormeriPhoney

I can not for the life of me get a lock on maps on 1.7. I have all 3 locations checked off and all I get it this 









Can anyone please help me out? 
SGS3 production


----------



## bjanow

Unfortunately, you might need to go back to stock and see if it works there. Get a good lock and then reroot and reflash the rom. Most of us are having no issues whatsoever and on the contrary get instant locks. You can also try GPS Status in the market and clear your current values and try to download the latest in the tools section I believe. Good luck


----------



## jlokos

Mustang302LX said:


> Seriously? I'm not trying to derail this topic by any means but I won't sit back while lies are being spread. He was sent a PM just with information that if he WAS going to use Ziggy's kernels to ensure that he is using a version that Ziggy has source released for. He was never called out for anything. He was given a friendly PM to help him not run into issues when/if he does switch to Ziggy kernels. Also he had donations links removed because he is not a developer here and to have donation links here you must be a recognized developer/themer (http://rootzwiki.com...-indoc-program/).
> 
> Please don't just read one side of something and then believe it and post about it. We didn't bully anyone nor did we "investigate" him for anything.


Thank you for the explanation. Without it there was only one side.. It is important that we encourage responsive and responsible developers. From what I have seen, Esc has always bent over backwards to recognize those who have assisted in his success. enough said.


----------



## th3taman

Great ROM, loving it so far! *Thumbs Up* My first since rooting my SG3. Battery life so far seems pretty good too! And no wifi notification in pull-down is a god-send!!!

Hate to see drama between dev (who seems like a nice guy) and site. But drama and android has unfortunately become a norm on any forum as of late...such is android life.


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Damn.. I hope I don't have to go through all that. My gps was locking dead on when rooted stock rom.

I downloaded the gps app and reset my values and downloaded new ones through tools.. 
Looks like I'm not getting any satellite locks. 









There has to be an easier way

SGS3 production


----------



## bjanow

That is just so weird. I just did the same thing and got an immediate gps fix on 13 or 14 out of 22. I wonder why it's different for me than you? All I did was root, wipe everything and flash the rom.

edit: I didn't wipe the gps stats in gps status app.. was afraid to since it's working fine.


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Well I did come from 1.6 with just a davlik and cache wipe as directed.

Maybe I'll do a full wipe and flash 1.7 again

SGS3 production


----------



## bjanow

FormeriPhoney said:


> Well I did come from 1.6 with just a davlik and cache wipe as directed.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a full wipe and flash 1.7 again
> 
> SGS3 production


Yeah, I guess that would be a good start. I came from 1.6 with a dalvik and cache wipe only too.


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Ok so this time I just downloaded satellite instead of erasing first on gps status. I'm getting a pretty good 12-13 of 24
Satellites. 
It's better, just not perfect 
SGS3 production


----------



## Brian G

FormeriPhoney said:


> This ROM is still all stock GPS. If you are having GPS issues then as I've said before, flash back to stock, then re-root, then flash Synergy again. You can also use an app like GPS Status or GPS Test to re-sync your A-GPS data
> 
> Same with WiFi. Try flashing stock then back to Synergy again if you are having issues.


----------



## daniverse

Running 1.7 with no GPS issues at all. Battery life is awesome!


----------



## BDHela

Is anyone able to use the "swap" feature when on two calls? It does nothing for me.


----------



## hub_cap

BDHela said:


> Is anyone able to use the "swap" feature when on two calls? It does nothing for me.


See post 3119 on xda.... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30069335&highlight=swap+between+calls#post30069335

Good Luck!


----------



## eschelon

Mustang302LX said:


> Seriously? I'm not trying to derail this topic by any means but I won't sit back while lies are being spread. He was sent a PM just with information that if he WAS going to use Ziggy's kernels to ensure that he is using a version that Ziggy has source released for. He was never called out for anything. He was given a friendly PM to help him not run into issues when/if he does switch to Ziggy kernels. Also he had donations links removed because he is not a developer here and to have donation links here you must be a recognized developer/themer (http://rootzwiki.com...-indoc-program/).
> 
> Please don't just read one side of something and then believe it and post about it. We didn't bully anyone nor did we "investigate" him for anything.


Please understand that what I am about to say is done with a kind tone and not in the spirit of hostility. But with all due respect, this is not exactly true. The message I got stated exactly the following:

"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also I have been unable to find the source to the kernel that you are distributing with this ROM. I know that it is made by ziggy & given his past disregard for the GPL I am not surprised. Please post the kernel source or replace it with a GPL compliant version ASAP or by 8/16/12.[/background]

Here's a screenshot:

http://img507.images...17/49936830.png

This is not, as you have stated, a reminder that IF I WAS going to use a kernel that it needed to be compliant. On the contrary, the mod specifically stated that "he knows" that the kernel contained in this ROM was built by someone who has a history of GPL violations and that I would be in violation of the GPL if I did not post source ASAP. I never did claim that I was being "investigated" and I only made one single comment about the situation over on XDA when I noticed I wasn't receiving any responses from the multiple individuals privately messaged here at Rootz (you can read that post here: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=3386).

Humbly and politely I wish to state that I'm not sure why I am now being treated this way. I am a recognized dev on XDA and I have requested dev status on this site as instructed only to be ignored thus far. I have sent several PMs which I know have been read by several of those in charge at Rootz only to receive no response. I can see the timestamps in my PM box of when these messages were read and by whom, so I can't help but shake the feeling that I am being mocked behind the scenes as I have yet to see any answers to the questions I asked.

I am not trying to pick a fight and I do not post this here in order to call out the mod who made an honest mistake, but I have now been called a liar by a site admin when I have just showed evidence that I have told nothing but the truth. I'm sure you could understand why that would be a frustrating and humiliating thing to publicly experience when I strive very hard to be kind in all of my posts and be as helpful a dev as I possibly can. I have no animosity toward anyone (you may read my posts here and at XDA to verify this if you wish) and I tried multiple times to resolve this matter via PM. All I asked for is dev status so that I can continue to develop ROMs and release them with such privileges on this site. Can you please tell me whether or not I am entitled to this status?


----------



## kingdroid

eschelon said:


> Please understand that what I am about to say is done with a kind tone and not in the spirit of hostility. But with all due respect, this is not exactly true. The message I got stated exactly the following:
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also I have been unable to find the source to the kernel that you are distributing with this ROM. I know that it is made by ziggy & given his past disregard for the GPL I am not surprised. Please post the kernel source or replace it with a GPL compliant version ASAP or by 8/16/12.[/background]
> 
> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> http://img507.images...17/49936830.png
> 
> This is not, as you have stated, a reminder that IF I WAS going to use a kernel that it needed to be compliant. On the contrary, the mod specifically stated that "he knows" that the kernel contained in this ROM was built by someone who has a history of GPL violations and that I would be in violation of the GPL if I did not post source ASAP. I never did claim that I was being "investigated" and I only made one single comment about the situation over on XDA when I noticed I wasn't receiving any responses from the multiple individuals privately messaged here at Rootz (you can read that post here: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=3386).
> 
> Humbly and politely I wish to state that I'm not sure why I am now being treated this way. I am a recognized dev on XDA and I have requested dev status on this site as instructed only to be ignored thus far. I have sent several PMs which I know have been read by several of those in charge at Rootz only to receive no response. I can see the timestamps in my PM box of when these messages were read and by whom, so I can't help but shake the feeling that I am being mocked behind the scenes as I have yet to see any answers to the questions I asked.
> 
> I am not trying to pick a fight and I do not post this here in order to call out the mod who made an honest mistake, but I have now been called a liar by a site admin when I have just showed evidence that I have told nothing but the truth. I'm sure you could understand why that would be a frustrating and humiliating thing to publicly experience when I strive very hard to be kind in all of my posts and be as helpful a dev as I possibly can. I have no animosity toward anyone (you may read my posts here and at XDA to verify this if you wish) and I tried multiple times to resolve this matter via PM. All I asked for is dev status so that I can continue to develop ROMs and release them with such privileges on this site. Can you please tell me whether or not I am entitled to this status?


i haven't jus yet tried out this rom due 2 it failing 2 dl once b4 and i jus havent gotten ard 2 re trying i will mos def do so now.. I appreciate the time n effort u put into this.. I have read great reviews abt u and ur rom.. I appreciate the fact tht u respond 2 ppl and r quick 2 fix things.. I 4 one appreciate tht soo much cuz i have asked devs on other threads 4 assistance only 2 b ignored or received snotty remarks or made feel dumb.. Ive nvr understood y ppl on these forums get sooo upset n worked up over questions or suggestions we all understand how much work u guys put into ur roms and if u guys dnt like questions or r bothered by noobs then dnt release roms on a PUBLIC forum.. We were all noobs @ sum point and not everyone is as advanced as devs or understand everything we simply enjoy the work.. I apologize 4 the long message i simply appreciate reading tht there is a dev out there tht actually helps without being a prick abt it.. Dl now..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

eschelon said:


> Please understand that what I am about to say is done with a kind tone and not in the spirit of hostility. But with all due respect, this is not exactly true. The message I got stated exactly the following:
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Also I have been unable to find the source to the kernel that you are distributing with this ROM. I know that it is made by ziggy & given his past disregard for the GPL I am not surprised. Please post the kernel source or replace it with a GPL compliant version ASAP or by 8/16/12.[/background]
> 
> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> http://img507.images...17/49936830.png
> 
> This is not, as you have stated, a reminder that IF I WAS going to use a kernel that it needed to be compliant. On the contrary, the mod specifically stated that "he knows" that the kernel contained in this ROM was built by someone who has a history of GPL violations and that I would be in violation of the GPL if I did not post source ASAP. I never did claim that I was being "investigated" and I only made one single comment about the situation over on XDA when I noticed I wasn't receiving any responses from the multiple individuals privately messaged here at Rootz (you can read that post here: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=3386).
> 
> Humbly and politely I wish to state that I'm not sure why I am now being treated this way. I am a recognized dev on XDA and I have requested dev status on this site as instructed only to be ignored thus far. I have sent several PMs which I know have been read by several of those in charge at Rootz only to receive no response. I can see the timestamps in my PM box of when these messages were read and by whom, so I can't help but shake the feeling that I am being mocked behind the scenes as I have yet to see any answers to the questions I asked.
> 
> I am not trying to pick a fight and I do not post this here in order to call out the mod who made an honest mistake, but I have now been called a liar by a site admin when I have just showed evidence that I have told nothing but the truth. I'm sure you could understand why that would be a frustrating and humiliating thing to publicly experience when I strive very hard to be kind in all of my posts and be as helpful a dev as I possibly can. I have no animosity toward anyone (you may read my posts here and at XDA to verify this if you wish) and I tried multiple times to resolve this matter via PM. All I asked for is dev status so that I can continue to develop ROMs and release them with such privileges on this site. Can you please tell me whether or not I am entitled to this status?


I was typing this as you posted but since you expect instant replies to anything you say & have decided to speak in your thread I'll reply here.

First off it's good that there isn't any issue with your ROM. It would have been great if you hadn't gotten so upset about receiving a couple of simple messages from staff. You could have simply gone about your business since, it turns out, there wasn't an issue. Also I nor anyone else from RootzWiki reprimanded you.

Anyways about your donation links & developer status.
This is what we have on your application:


> What do you have in the market?: Not AvailableWhat devices do you work on?: Samaung Galaxy S3What is your most well known work?: All SynergyROMs across multiple devicesHow long have you been working with Android? : 2 yearsWhat code language(s) do you know?: Enough to do my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What (if any) past developing experience do you have besides Android?: Not AvailableProvide 3 RootzWiki URL's where you have posted your releases.: http://rootzwiki.com...-807-v15-★-☆/If you use source (AOSP: Not AvailableDo you have any team mates or members of your team on RootzWiki?: Several. Virus being the main one
> 
> I would like to request dev status seeing that SynergyROM for the Verizon SGS3 is the most downloaded in its category.


We did not ignore it but it has been declined. What you provide is what we use to determine these applications & you didn't offer us any real information other than a thread about a kitchen ROM. Feel free to fill this form out again in the future if you are willing to provide relevant information.


----------



## eschelon

Please understand I was never "so upset" and that everything I said was stated in a kind tone. I also never expected an instant response as my original messages were sent several days ago on Saturday evening and as of 15 minutes ago the only response I had indirectly received was to be called a liar by an admin - and yet I still emphasized that I did not have any ill feelings toward any of you. Nor did I ever receive any notice that anything was approved or declined until just this moment.

It sincerely saddens me to see, but it's clear in reading your latest response that you guys have some from of hostile attitude toward me for whatever reason. I honestly do not understand why, but at this point I request that this thread be closed. Development will continue elsewhere.


----------



## yarly

You might have had the best of intentions, but when you air your dirty laundry for all the users to see (who barely know whats going on most of the time), then you make irk everyone in ways you may or may not have intended to. Since you wish to do that, I see no reason to post this as a reply to your PM and will post here instead.



> I also never expected an instant response as my original messages were sent several days ago on Saturday evening


Saturday was less than 48 hours ago. Some people wait on XDA for an answer to developer signup for months and they have a much larger staff than us. Your signup form also lacked content and professionalism. Giving "cute" answers like "enough to do my work







" does not exactly bode well. Some of us have families, jobs, other responsibilities. I work 40+ hours a professional developer during the day and also go to school on top of that. When you PM me with something that's a non-essential issue that I am going to have to write up something that will come to take me maybe 30+ minutes to do, then a reply to your PM is not a top priority as it's not as important as you might think compared to other forum issues.



> and as of 15 minutes ago the only response I had indirectly received was to be called a liar by an admin - and yet I still emphasized that I did not have any ill feelings toward any of you.


Technically my reply supersedes a Mod's reply and I never demanded or assumed anything of you and my PM is as friendly as it could get short of adding ponies and rainbows.










You then wanted a reply to that? What was I supposed to reply about? You totally tl;dr'ed my PM as I never said you currently used his kernel. You must have also glazed over the issues with Ziggy in the past as he has always screwed around with not releasing sources (I know from being a Thunderbolt owner). He's banned on XDA for being a serial GPL violator. My PM was a friendly reminder so you would avoid any trouble with it. If you are attempting to write a blog post on "how not to get approved as a developer" you're currently doing quite well as you have done the following:

1) Demanded answers within a day and when no answer came, vented about it on xda so users would take it and run with it as us being mean.

2) Glazed over my reply and then somehow expected a reply to your vague reply that was totally unrelated to my PM. When no reply came you vented about it on XDA as "a mod and admin ignored me."

3) Think that the staff instantly approves developer sign ups when things can take time as we like to be sure we're giving someone a developer's tag for the right reasons. When it doesn't go fast enough (within 48 hours), you decide to take it to unofficial channels by pestering staff directly.

4) Assume we're the ones totally at fault here.

You're more than welcome to sign up once again with a proper developer form that contains proper answers and more content. You're also welcome to post your work on rootz. However, as Poontab said, your current application is denied.


----------

